# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2010



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 23:09)

Tópico que integra os seguimentos dos distritos de Portalegre, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Jan 2010 às 01:16)

Ora parece que sou o primeiro a comentar neste tópico em 2010, eu que nem moro no Sul! Antes de mais, bom ano 2010 para todos, e que este traga muita chuva para o Algarve!

  Em Aljezur, bom pronúncio. Exactamente ás 0:00 de 1 de Janeiro de 2010 já chovia, embora fraco a moderado!


----------



## frederico (1 Jan 2010 às 17:58)

Manhã com um ou outro aguaceiro disperso, tarde primaveril com muita luz e sol a aquecer bem para a época (Castro Marim hoje passou dos 17ºC)! Litoral do sotavento no seu melhor!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

Boas, por aqui, o ano começou às 00 horas com um belo fogo de artifício, mas depressa o fogo misturou-se com a chuva, e pensava eu que não chovia, o IM levou todo o dia a dizer no Algarve não chove na passagem de ano mas o que era aquilo que caía do céu.

Um vídeo do fogo em Olhão:


Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 9.7ºC
actual: 11.6ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

Boa noite, 

Antes de mais, um BOM ANO DE 2010 a TODOS!!

O ano começou por aqui com chuva! A meia noite foi passada à chuva, a ver fogo de artificio debaixo do guarda-chuva! No Sitio das Fontes acumulei 1,2mm, enquanto que na cidade de Lagoa o acumulado foi de 0,5mm. O resto do dia foi de sol, algumas nuvens e algum frio.


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2010 às 12:56)

Prossegue o tempo embrulhado com chuviscos enquanto aguardamos pela chegada da frente fria. Na parte da tarde pode carregar um bocadinho mais na chuva... As temperaturas estão nuns tépidos 13º...


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2010 às 19:36)

Voçes algarvios no mes de Dezembro tiveram bastante chuva, nao se venham a queixar


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

Os algarvios queixam-se se o mês de janeiro não repetir o mês de dezembro... 


Hoje continua o tempo embrulhado. Choveu na parte da manhã mas nada de relevante...

Esta manhã dei uma voltinha pela praia de Faro para ver como se tinha portado durante os vendavais de Dezembro e não surpreendeu... Quantas vezes passou o mar junto à colónia balnear? Não faço ideia mas a reconstrução da praia é quase diária...


----------



## Redfish (3 Jan 2010 às 13:29)

Por aqui têm chovido toda a manhã (chuva fraca) mas agora começou a intensificar-se sendo moderada a forte ( o vento está calmo).

Acho que poderemos ter uma boa acumulação de chuva por aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jan 2010 às 13:32)

Bom dia,

Manhã de alguma chuva por aqui, com 7,2mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. O vento sopra fraco de SE. A temperatura está neste momento nos 17,3ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

V.R.S.A.

Depois da chuva fraca desta manha, eis que depois das 13:30 até agora cai moderado...

Neste momento parece de noite... Venha de lá essa trovoada para o fim de tarde inicio de noite 

Temp a rondar os 17ºC e muita humida no ar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 15:17)

V.R.S.A.

Chove com intensidade neste momento, e vento moderado sul!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 17:28)

Já vai há algum tempo sem chuver... aguardo ansiosamente pela noite...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2010 às 17:56)

Boas, por aqui, tarde de alguma chuva, levo 7 mm. Vamos ver o que vai reservar-nos as próximas horas. Neste momento, a minha estação toca o alarme de tempestade, bom sinal.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2010 às 18:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, tarde de alguma chuva, levo 7 mm. Vamos ver o que vai reservar-nos as próximas horas. Neste momento, a minha estação toca o alarme de tempestade, bom sinal.



Pela imagem de satélite .. e pelo radar aparentava que vinha uma bela célula a caminho do Algarve em especial do barlavento, mas pode ser somente falso alarme, e é possivel que essa célula permaneça a patinar a sul do Algarve !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 18:32)

Aurélio disse:


> Pela imagem de satélite .. e pelo radar aparentava que vinha uma bela célula a caminho do Algarve em especial do barlavento, mas pode ser somente falso alarme, e é possivel que essa célula permaneça a patinar a sul do Algarve !!



Segundo os Modelos ela deverá passar no Sotavento, fazendo uma diagonal em direcção a Andaluzia...
Sigo com ceu muito nublado e periodos de chuva fraca...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Jan 2010 às 18:39)

]ToRnAdO[;188053 disse:
			
		

> Segundo os Modelos ela deverá passar no Sotavento, fazendo uma diagonal em direcção a Andaluzia...
> Sigo com ceu muito nublado e periodos de chuva fraca...



E viste isso onde .... ??
Pelo radar vem quase parada ... andando prai 30 km por hora !!

EDIT: O IM acaba de colocar o sul em alerta amarelo devido a precipitação forte acompanhada de trovoada !!


----------



## |Ciclone| (3 Jan 2010 às 19:35)

O GFS coloca a maior parte da chuva mais a este, já em Espanha, mas há modelos que não mostram isso:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 19:40)

Aurélio disse:


> E viste isso onde .... ??
> Pelo radar vem quase parada ... andando prai 30 km por hora !!
> 
> EDIT: O IM acaba de colocar o sul em alerta amarelo devido a precipitação forte acompanhada de trovoada !!



Segundo os modelos, e eu estou coladinho a Espanha caro vizinho 

Tal como |Ciclone| disse e bem, a bela da rega vem ai... 

Ja os modelos GFS - WETTERONLINE tambem concorda com o Aladin...

Vizinho Aurélio, a minha recomendação é que prepares a maquina... cheira-me a uma noite cheia de fogo de artificio...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

Já chove aqui, moderado. O GFS hoje errou no Algarve dava 15 mm de manhã para aqui, e foi chover em Setúbal. No satélite já se vê células a nascerem a SW do Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

Vão-me desculpar pessoal mas o meu desejo é um situação semelhente à que aconteceu no dia 29 de Dezembro em Faro pois eu não estava cá, estava no Ribatejo e lá não houve nada de interessante, e a avaliar pelos relatos do pessoal aqui no seguimento foi uma situação deveras impressionante, para alguns é claro, houve quem sofresse com isso e eu compreendo.
Tenho uma sede de fenómenos metereológicos....
Bom a situação por aqui está esquesita já chove fraco há uma meia hora mas mesmo fraco...fraquinho, mas chuva grada!!!
Será da frente que nos está a roçar aqui as barbas de mansinho ou uma estranha calmia antes da tempestade...eu penso que vai chover forte por estas bandas


----------



## |Ciclone| (3 Jan 2010 às 20:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Vão-me desculpar pessoal mas o meu desejo é um situação semelhente à que aconteceu no dia 29 de Dezembro em Faro pois eu não estava cá, estava no Ribatejo e lá não houve nada de interessante, e a avaliar pelos relatos do pessoal aqui no seguimento foi uma situação deveras impressionante, para alguns é claro, houve quem sofresse com isso e eu compreendo.
> Tenho uma sede de fenómenos metereológicos....
> Bom a situação por aqui está esquesita já chove fraco há uma meia hora mas mesmo fraco...fraquinho, mas chuva grada!!!
> Será da frente que nos está a roçar aqui as barbas de mansinho ou uma estranha calmia antes da tempestade...eu penso que vai chover forte por estas bandas



Eu preferia uma boa trovoada, a situação de dia 29, foi muito intensa, mas também muito localizada e rápida. 
Uma trovoada como a de 28 de Março de 2009 é que era


----------



## |Ciclone| (3 Jan 2010 às 20:24)




----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 20:29)

V.R.S.A.

Chove de forma moderada e a luz já pisca de vez em quando...

Vento fraco de S


----------



## Stormm (3 Jan 2010 às 20:38)

Por aqui chove moderado, vento a 17km/h de SU e uma temperatura de 16º.
Minha previsao para amanha, chuva moderada, vento a 37km/h do quadrante SW e WNW, trovoadas na parte da manha e algumas na parte da tarde.
Vamos ver se estou correcto, se alguem quiser afirmar ou negar a minha previsao esteja á vontade.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 21:40)

Stormm disse:


> Por aqui chove moderado, vento a 17km/h de SU e uma temperatura de 16º.
> Minha previsao para amanha, chuva moderada, vento a 37km/h do quadrante SW e WNW, trovoadas na parte da manha e algumas na parte da tarde.
> Vamos ver se estou correcto, se alguem quiser afirmar ou negar a minha previsao esteja á vontade.



Não querer contrariar mas as trovoadas deverá ser ja neste fim de noite inicio de madrugada.. segundo o sat...

Por aqui chove moderado, vento fraco de sul com algumas rajadas mais moderadas...


----------



## Stormm (3 Jan 2010 às 21:45)

Pois tens razao sim, estive agora a ver o sat e tambem me parece que elas aparecam durante esta madrugada!!
Vamos la ver se nao perdem força! Sebem que ja me parecam um pouco dissipadas mas esperermos que nao.


----------



## stormy (3 Jan 2010 às 21:56)

boas noites
desde dia 31 ate hoje pela tarde estive na lagoa de santo andre.
por la os dias foram de ceu pouco nublado o e vento moderado de SE rodando para SSW, a temperatura variou entre 8.7º e 17.0º e o mar esteve com ondas de W á volta de 2 a 4m.
somente hoje choveu moderado a forte durante a madrugada e até as 15h.
é de referir a minima absoluta registrada em dezembro, de 1.9º, e o facto da lagoa ter subido 1mt em cerca de 20 dias, segundo os residentes, devido as fortes chuvas e ondulaçao esta ultima que cobria a praia escorrendo para a lagoa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui chove fraco neste momento e ve-se alguns clarões para SE, mas é preciso estar muito a tempo... Essa celula tem destino: Cadiz ...

Continuo á espera dos bombardeiros que se dirigem para o Algarve...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

Actualização: Chove moderado outra vez e grosso...


----------



## Stormm (3 Jan 2010 às 22:20)

Por aqui tamem ja chove, a nossa celula aproxima-se!!!
Estou a espera dos trovoes


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

V.R.S.A.

Por agora a chuva acabou... Boa celula em Sagres que se desenvolveu...

E eu continuo á espera do que vem lá do sul...


----------



## squidward (3 Jan 2010 às 23:16)

agora que sai do Algarve é que a animação vai toda para aí 

não a serio, estive em Albufeira entre o dia 27 e ontem dia 2.
Mas no dia 30 ainda apanhei uns belos festivais de relâmpagos e chuva forte na zona da Guia


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

V.R.S.A

Aguaceiros Moderados neste momento, e aos arranques ora mais forte ora mais devagar...


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 00:40)

Por aqui chove moderado com vento de SU a 26km/h.
A ver se veem alguns trovoes para animar aqui a minha zona, porque a chuva ja se vai tornando habitual desde alguns dias atras!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jan 2010 às 01:16)

V.R.S.A

Já se ouvem alguns trovoes ao fundo... parecem ser os passos do Godzila 

Parece que vem de la festa... A ver se confirma!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jan 2010 às 01:26)

]ToRnAdO[;188164 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Já se ouvem alguns trovoes ao fundo... parecem ser os passos do Godzila
> 
> Parece que vem de la festa... A ver se confirma!!



Ainda não se confirma e alias acalmou 


Actualizaçao:
Afinal confirma-se ... Trovoada, ainda longe mas ja se ouvio dentro de casa!!


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 01:35)

Pelos vossos lados nao sei mas aqui está a chover e ja vi relampagos aqui na janela do meu quarto e oiço alguns trovoes!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jan 2010 às 01:38)

Stormm disse:


> Pelos vossos lados nao sei mas aqui está a chover e ja vi relampagos aqui na janela do meu quarto e oiço alguns trovoes!!



Oiço trovões ao longe, e frequentes, mas luz nada ainda, o ceu esta de cor meio acizentada escura...

Mas elas andam por ai andam...


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 01:51)

Ja é o 4 trovao qe oiço e o 4 relampago qe vejo, eles andam mesmo por ai andam sim senhor!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jan 2010 às 01:57)

Aqui já ouvi uns quantos.. e agora mesmo o primeiro clarão!! mesmo agora!! 

Chove moderado...

Então e o som??!! 

Cá ta ele ...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2010 às 02:00)




----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 02:05)

Hella aqui os trovoes ja se vao ouvindo bastante bem!!
E ja chove com alguma intensidade!!!
O sat nao falha mesmo!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jan 2010 às 02:16)

Ja começou a festa oficialmente nestas bandas, raios e com cada estoiro!!

LINDOOOOO

Adoro o rugido da natureza!!!


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 02:18)

Por aqui agora ta fraco, mas deus queira que venha mais, ja tou com inveja tua
Mas pelos meus calculos o que ta a passar por ai vem para aki certo Tornado?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jan 2010 às 02:30)

3 estoiros de seguida e agora nada, apenas chove com muita intesidade (forte mesmo).

Amanha la vou de barco para o trabalho...

A pensar que isto ia bombar forte, mas so 3 estoiros aqui em cima.. bah!!

Nem para foto dá... estão muito deslocalizados... Assim não há condições de trabalho...


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 02:33)

]ToRnAdO[;188177 disse:
			
		

> 3 estoiros de seguida e agora nada, apenas chove com muita intesidade (forte mesmo).
> 
> Amanha la vou de barco para o trabalho...
> 
> ...




Olha date por sortudo, ai sempre ouviste alguma coisa de jeito, eu ouvi 4 trovoes mas nada de mais, com um tempo prai de 5 minutos coisa fraca.
Agora chove forte e o ceu esta bastante negro, com cara de tempestade, mas ca esta, faltam as nossas amigas trovoadas que neste momento aqui nao se registam nenhuma


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 02:54)

Bem aqui chove torrencialmente e os relampagos tornamse poderosos e os estoiros fortes!!
Esta mesmo ca em cima a celula!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Jan 2010 às 02:55)

V.R.S.A.

Bem despeço-me com chuva forte, piscadelas na luz e um outro ruido ao fundo outra vez... agora so me levanto quando houver consistencia para foto senão esta QUIETO!!!

P.S - DILUVIO AGORA!! até faz fumo!!

Inté!


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 02:59)

Bem tambem me despeço agora com chuva torrencial e alguns relampagos, a estrada parece um ribeiro com este diluvio de chuva que esta a cair agora!
Vamos ver no que isto da, mas agora so acordo com o barulho dos trovoes, para tirar algumas fotos e amanha postar, senao continuo deitado a dormir e a ouvir os trovoes se continuarem!
Hasta, ate amanha pessoal.


----------



## |Ciclone| (4 Jan 2010 às 07:43)

A noite foi animada 
Alguém conseguiu tirar fotos?


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2010 às 08:57)

> *Circulação de comboios entre Olhão e Fuzeta cortada*
> Na linha do Algarve, a circulação de comboios está parada entre Olhão e a Fuzeta devido a uma inundação causada pela chuva que caiu durante a madrugada.
> 
> A Protecção Civil informa na página na Internet que o corte da circulação ferroviária foi decidido cerca das 4:45, mas não indica qualquer previsão da hora em que será restabelecida.
> ...


http://tsf.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=1461437


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2010 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

A noite por aqui foi animada, pelo menos em termos de chuva! Trovoada apenas ouvi algum barulho de fundo antes de me deitar, perto da 01h, com alguns clarões no lado do mar! Acumulei, esta noite, no Sitio das Fontes, *14,8mm*. Neste momento, sigo com 13,5ºC, céu parcialmente nublado, com algumas "torres" dispersas.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jan 2010 às 13:07)

*Corte de estradas e pontes em Tavira pode ser regularizado ao final da manhã*

A chuva intensa que se registou em Tavira obrigou hoje de madrugada ao corte de três estradas e duas pontes, prevendo-se que a circulação possa ser restabelecida ao final da manhã, disse fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários

Segundo disse à agência Lusa o comandante da corporação, ambas as pontes - a de São Domingos e a de Almargem -, foram interditadas cerca das 4h de hoje, uma situação que diz ser «habitual» sempre que chove muito.

A ponte de São Domingos é atravessada pela estrada que liga Tavira a Cachopo e a ponte de Almargem pela estrada que liga Tavira às Quatro Estradas do Prego, acrescentou o comandante dos bombeiros.

Além das duas pontes, estão também cortadas ao trânsito três estradas: a Estrada Municipal 397 (que liga Tavira a Cachopo), a estrada de Almargem e a estrada de Asseca, referiu o comandante da corporação.

«São zonas baixas e ribeirinhas, por isso sempre que chove optamos por condicionar o trânsito para evitar problemas», afirmou Miguel Silva, frisando que a situação já se registou mais do que uma vez este Inverno.

Segundo o mesmo responsável, a normalidade poderá ser restabelecida já ao final da manhã de hoje com a baixa-mar (ponto mínimo da maré), prevista para cerca das 12h e que poderá ajudar a baixar os níveis da água.

Apesar de não se terem registado cheias na cidade de Tavira, estas zonas, por estarem muito perto do rio, foram afectadas pela maré, que atingiu o seu ponto máximo cerca das 5h de hoje.

«Os residentes já estão habituados», disse, sublinhando que as estradas que dão acesso às pontes estão também com movimento condicionado e que toda a zona está identificada com sinais de aviso de possíveis cheias.

Apesar do mau tempo que se registou durante a madrugada, não houve ocorrências graves a registar em Tavira, tendo havido apenas algumas inundações em garagens na Luz de Tavira, situação que está a ser resolvida.

Lusa / SOL


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2010 às 17:14)

Começou a chover novamente por aqui! E com alguma intensidade! Vou com um acumulado de 20,3mm hoje! A pressão tem vindo a descer durante o dia, estando nos 999,2hPa neste momento!


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 17:56)

E começa agora a chover forte enquanto passa uma nuvem bastante cinzenta!!


Condições actuais:

16º
33km/h Sudoeste
Pressão: 1000 hPa


Vamos la ver se vem um trovaozinho ou outro para animar a coisa


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2010 às 18:36)

Boas, por aqui, noite de chuva e alguma trovoada. Durante o dia alguns aguaceiros e um vento que sopra forte nesta altura.

Caiu neste momento, uma carga de água de 20 segundos que deixou 2 mm.

Precipitação: 17 mm


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 20:01)

Bem aqui chove brutalmente!!
Estou impressionado!!
A estrada parece um rio e a chuva é tao forte que faz fumo na estrada!
Viva á natureza!!


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2010 às 20:13)

Realmente a natureza é de se lhe tirar o chapéu...cairam aqui duas descargas brutais de água que fizeram da minha rua um altêntico mar, as terras desfazem-se em água


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 20:19)

Tive agora a ver uma notica na tvi e na madrugada passada houve estragos na zona do algarve!!
Na luz de tavira haviam garagens inundadas e em lisboa haviam muitas inundações tambem em garagens e em parques de estacionamento!!
De facto a natureza é uma coisa impressionante, tanto ta sol numa manha como ta a chover torrencialmente na noite.
Vi agora na tvi que dao chuva e vento forte para esta madrugada, mas duvido um pouco porque no sat nao se veem celulas assim carregadas, mas nao á motivo para desesperar, podem muito bem formarem-se celulas bastante grandes e carregadas para animar mais uma madrugada e infelizmente ate fazer estragos em alguns citios do pais.
Vamos la ver se esta noite á alguma coisa e vamos la ver se dá para tirar algumas fotos para postar aqui no forum!!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2010 às 20:48)

Aqui na cidade de Lagoa, o acumulado de hoje é de *26,8mm *até agora! No Sitio das Fontes, o acumulado está em *23,4mm*.

Pela imagem de satélite, vê-se bem o centro da depressão localizado sobre a zona de Lisboa (ou um pouco mais a este de Lisboa). Para aqui, poderão surgir alguns aguaceiros fortes para esta noite.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2010 às 21:20)

*Vento forte arranca árvores e chapas de metal em escola de Vila Viçosa*

Um fenómeno localizado de vento forte, com rajadas, arrancou hoje várias árvores e chapas de metal no recinto da Escola Secundária de Vila Viçosa (Évora), que suspendeu as aulas para efectuar o balanço dos prejuízos. O director da escola, Rui Sá, explicou à agência Lusa que os estragos aconteceram “cerca das 12:30”, após o que as aulas foram suspensas “durante o resto do dia”, devendo ser retomadas “terça-feira”. 
“Isto pareceu uma espécie de tornado. A escola está em obras e, no espaço de quatro ou cinco minutos, o vento passou entre os monoblocos [contentores] onde decorrem as aulas e fez ‘voar’ várias chapas de metal”, afiançou. O director do estabelecimento de ensino, frequentado por perto de 760 alunos, disse que o vento forte “arrancou grande parte da estrutura de chapas” que funciona como cobertura entre os monoblocos, para proteger da chuva, e “várias das divisórias de metal” que separam a zona de obras do restante recinto da escola. 
“Muitas dessas divisórias de metal ‘voaram’, nem sabemos para onde, e os aparelhos de ar condicionado dos monoblocos foram parar ao chão”, acrescentou, precisando que foram ainda arrancadas “pelo menos quatro árvores”. Segundo afirmou, o fenómeno não provocou feridos mas causou “susto” entre a comunidade escolar, até porque “a porta de um dos contentores também foi arrancada enquanto decorria uma aula”. 
“Foi um autêntico pandemónio. Vamos reunir esta tarde com os engenheiros da obra e da fiscalização e a associação de pais, mas pensamos retomar as aulas terça-feira, apesar dos monoblocos não terem ar condicionado”, afiançou Rui Sá. Uma das funcionárias da escola, Maria Armanda, que se encontrava no interior de um dos monoblocos, revelou à Lusa que sentiu “tudo a abanar” e que foi “um grande susto”. “Ouviu-se um vento muito forte e os monoblocos começaram a abanar. Fui para abrir a porta com outra colega e vimos virem as chapas grandes da obra”, pelo que “fechámos a porta novamente”, contou. A mesma funcionária descreveu também que, durante aqueles minutos, “só ouvia as crianças a gritar” e que muitas delas “já estavam debaixo das mesas” das salas de aula, mas “ninguém se aleijou”. 
Uma “minoria” de alunos não foi dispensada das aulas desta tarde, de acordo com o director, por se trataram de estudantes de cursos profissionais e dos SEF, que dão equivalência ao nono ano. “Esses alunos têm aulas num dos edifícios próprios da escola, que não foi afectado, e têm horas para cumprir em termos de carga curricular”, ressalvou Rui Sá. 
Contactado pela Lusa, o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) esclareceu que as suas estações não detectaram qualquer tornado naquela zona alentejana, mas frisou que tal não significa que o fenómeno não possa ter ocorrido. O IM esclareceu que o território continental, “especialmente a região Sul”, está hoje a ser afectado por uma situação de “instabilidade convectiva, moderada a severa, muito localizada”. “Esta instabilidade traduz-se por fenómenos de vento forte e rajada, precipitação forte e, por vezes, queda de granizo e trovoada. O que aconteceu nessa região foi instabilidade local, com fenómenos de vento forte”, disse. 
Também por volta da hora de almoço, entre as 12:55 e as 13:15, os bombeiros tiveram de resolver “cinco pequenas inundações” em Borba, uma delas num hipermercado, duas em moradias e duas em estradas, adiantou o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora. Além disso, o CDOS de Évora registou uma queda de árvore no Seminário de S. José, em Vila Viçosa, e o CDOS de Portalegre resolveu outra queda de árvore, desta feita na Estrada nacional 372, no concelho e Elvas.

PÚBLICO


----------



## trepkos (4 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

Aqui por Montemor a madrugada e dia foram marcados por fortes aguaceiros e periodos de chuva moderada a forte, a temperatura rondou os 15 graus e muita humidade.

A noite está a ser marcada por periodos de chuva sob a forma de aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


----------



## Stormm (4 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

Neste momento esta a chover forte e o vento esta a atingir os 34km/h com uma temperatura de 15º.
Teem se formado pequenas celulas mesmo perto da nossa zona, atingindo-nos e deixando estas chuvadas que aparecem de 30 em 30 minutos mais ou menos.
Quanto ás possibilidades de trovoada so garanto certezas se se formar alguma celula grande mesmo ca ao pe de nos e que chegue ca com a força toda. Mas vamos la ver o que é que S.Pedro nos reserva para esta noite!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Jan 2010 às 12:20)

|Ciclone| disse:


> A noite foi animada
> Alguém conseguiu tirar fotos?



Boas... foi uma madrugada animada, cheio de trovoada, pena que os raios eram dentro da nuvem e dispersos, ou seja nunca se focalizavam num só sitio. Dai nao ter conseguido tirar fotos.

Já o barulho era muito timido, mas timida não foi a chuva que caio em forma diluviana ao ponto das garangens ficarem com agua...

Foi toda a madrugada assim. 

Foi musica para os meus ouvidos...   Mas faltou estoiro da parte da trovoada!!

Aqui fica o report!!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2010 às 17:06)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,2 ºC (10h51)
Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (09h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Notável subida da pressão atmosférica no dia de hoje.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,7 ºC (dia 4, às 12h07)); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 1, às 01h11).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2010 às 21:05)

Ontem, choveu 23 mm e hoje ainda não registei nada, até estranho quando passa um dia sem chover. Finalmente, os campos estão verdinhos e completamente alagados. Amanhã à tarde promete mais aguaceiros fortes e trovoada essencialmente no Alentejo e Algarve. Amanhã que chegam os reis magos em camelos a Olhao é que chove.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

Esta tarde talvez pudesse nevar, no limite, na Serra de São Mamede, Portalegre.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Região Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 30 km/h), predominando de noroeste, no Litoral.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros a partir do fim da manhã, que podem
ser fortes durante a tarde.
Possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais elevados da
Serra da S.Mamede.
Descida de temperatura.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

Fonte IM


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jan 2010 às 14:13)

Boas,


A manhã já trouxe alguma chuva, sendo o acumulado até ao momento de 6,3mm


A temperatura mínima (até agora ) foi de 6,5ºC e a Máx 7,5ºC

Temp. actual 7,5ºC ; Humidade 98% ; vento fraco de SE


Venha lá então o


----------



## Stormm (6 Jan 2010 às 15:31)

Boas, sigo com chuva por vezes fraca com vento a 9km/h de Oeste/Noroeste e uma temperatura de 14º. Estive a analisar o sat24 e esta uma grande celula que tras de certeza  muita animação.
Mas a minha duvida é que nao sei se ela vem para ca ou vai para outros lados e gostava de saber isso.
Alguem me pode tirar esta duvida e responder sffvr??


----------



## |Ciclone| (6 Jan 2010 às 15:53)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, sigo com chuva por vezes fraca com vento a 9km/h de Oeste/Noroeste e uma temperatura de 14º. Estive a analisar o sat24 e esta uma grande celula que tras de certeza  muita animação.
> Mas a minha duvida é que nao sei se ela vem para ca ou vai para outros lados e gostava de saber isso.
> Alguem me pode tirar esta duvida e responder sffvr??



Pelo movimento que leva parece-me que vai passar cá, mas a parte mais forte deve passar no mar...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2010 às 16:27)

Também estou curioso em relação á imagem de satélite ... pois não sei se são apenas nuvens altas ou se são aguaceiros e trovoadas que é trazida por essa(s) célula(s) !!

Agora estou numa fase bastante calma ... depois de duas horas de chuva moderada .. !!

Se alguém souber que diga qualquer coisa ..


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2010 às 16:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Também estou curioso em relação á imagem de satélite ... pois não sei se são apenas nuvens altas ou se são aguaceiros e trovoadas que é trazida por essa(s) célula(s) !!
> 
> Agora estou numa fase bastante calma ... depois de duas horas de chuva moderada .. !!
> 
> Se alguém souber que diga qualquer coisa ..



Olá Aurélio,

Dá uma vista de olhos no Estofex.
A "coisa" tem bom aspecto


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2010 às 16:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Também estou curioso em relação á imagem de satélite ... pois não sei se são apenas nuvens altas ou se são aguaceiros e trovoadas que é trazida por essa(s) célula(s) !!
> 
> Agora estou numa fase bastante calma ... depois de duas horas de chuva moderada .. !!
> 
> Se alguém souber que diga qualquer coisa ..



Isso que vês no satélite é um MCS. Se manter o turbo vai ser uma noite animada pelo Algarve e Alentejo.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2010 às 17:02)

Eu arrisco em dizer que vem lá qualquer coisa agora o que é ao certo se trovoada com chuva forte ou só simplesmente uns chuviscos já não sei.
Pode ser o que os técnicos do IM previam, aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas só que com algum atraso.
Por agora está tudo calmo mas está a puxar de sudoeste, sinal de chuva !!!


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jan 2010 às 17:05)

Enorme ..não??








Lá vai +alumínio para o MteNovo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2010 às 17:10)

eu cá acho que essa célula vai passar quase toda no mar para não variar.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2010 às 17:14)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> eu cá acho que essa célula vai passar quase toda no mar para não variar.



A parte das torres passa a sul do Algarve mas afecta todo o sul !!


----------



## Redfish (6 Jan 2010 às 17:17)

POr aqui chove TORRENCIALMENTE há uns bons minutos e a chuva tem sido constante quase toda a tarde


----------



## Stormm (6 Jan 2010 às 17:25)

Pois, realmente ela segue na nossa direcção, como ja foi dito á pouco, toda a parte forte pode passar apenas no mar e so nos deixe cá uma chuvinha com algum trovaozinho, mas pode ser que S.Pedro esteja do nosso lado e fassa com que a noite ca seja bastante animada e que a parte forte nao passe toda no mar!
De facto ela parece cada vez mais forte a medida que se vai aproximando de nos, mas cá esta, como o Aurélio ja referiu nao sabemos se sao apenas nuvens altas que podem fazer uma noite nublada ou se sao nuvens de chuva forte e trovoadas que nos irao animar esta noite ou madrugada de Quarta/Quinta feira!!
Vamos la ver se os 3 reis magos estao do nosso lado e nos tenham trazido animação para esta noite tal como deu a menino jesus ouro incenso e mirra!


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2010 às 17:57)

Bem chove a potes aqui por estes lados e de certo que é uma chuva orográfica pois vesse com a pouca claridade que ainda existe uma aberta para os lados do mar (Quarteira-Faro).
Com esta chuva já está tudo num mar de água outra vez vamos ver o que nos reseva a noite.


----------



## Stormm (6 Jan 2010 às 19:42)

Bem pessoal, agora tirei as duvidas, a célula esta a vir para aqui!!
Perto das 20h30 21h está ca em cima!
Sem duvida que é uma celula bastante grande e nota-se que esta na sua força máxima!
Parece-me que vamos ter animação esta noite e damos graças aos 3 Reis Magos!!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2010 às 20:13)

Stormm disse:


> Bem pessoal, agora tirei as duvidas, a célula esta a vir para aqui!!
> Perto das 20h30 21h está ca em cima!
> Sem duvida que é uma celula bastante grande e nota-se que esta na sua força máxima!
> Parece-me que vamos ter animação esta noite e damos graças aos 3 Reis Magos!!



Parece mais fogo de vista ..... dado que o radar não mostra nada de especial !!


----------



## Stormm (6 Jan 2010 às 20:30)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece mais fogo de vista ..... dado que o radar não mostra nada de especial !!





De facto *"agora"*, no radar nao mostra nada de especial, mas nada te diz que quando a celula passar ca por cima que o radar mude!!
É so um facto porque neste momento estou de acordo contigo mas nada te diz que daqui a pouco o radar ja tenha outra imagem de maneira a que venhas a mudar de opiniao!!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2010 às 20:53)

Boa noite,

O dia foi de chuva fraca a moderada desde meio da manhã até ao final da tarde. Acumulei 10,2mm no Sitio das Fontes e 6,7mm na cidade de Lagoa! Neste momento sigo com 12,1ºC e a pressão está a descer desde que começou a chover!


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2010 às 21:19)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece mais fogo de vista ..... dado que o radar não mostra nada de especial !!



Realmente é pouco não é?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Vai passar a sul do Algarve .... para quem não tenha reparado, porque apesar de aparentar vir em direcção ao sul do país vai rumando junto ao litoral rumo ao Golfo de Cádiz !!

sim a mancha é interessante ... mas é para os espanhóis e ainda não repararam que o IM não tem qualquer alerta. Porque será ????


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

Já começo a pensar que não vai haver surpresas por cá...talvez 1 ou 2 horas de chuva.
Para o sul de espanha a situação já parece diferente com a zona de cádiz em alerta amarelo devido a precipitação
http://www.meteoalarm.eu/countryES.asp?Country=ES&lang=EN&ShowDate=


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Vai passar a sul do Algarve .... para quem não tenha reparado, porque apesar de aparentar vir em direcção ao sul do país vai rumando junto ao litoral rumo ao Golfo de Cádiz !!
> 
> sim a mancha é interessante ... mas é para os espanhóis e ainda não repararam que o IM não tem qualquer alerta. Porque será ????



Será porque ainda não havia muita certeza sobre o assunto... o radar melhorou e satélite também... vem ai borrasca...


----------



## frederico (6 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

Parece que há uma muralha que não deixa a precipitação entrar no Algarve.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 8,7 ºC (12h47)
Temperatura mínima = 5,8 ºC (01h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1001 hPa

*Pressão atmosférica a descer bem nas últimas horas ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,7 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

frederico disse:


> Parece que há uma muralha que não deixa a precipitação entrar no Algarve.



Devagar, devagarinho, ela vai cá chegar!!! Resta saber com que intensidade!!


----------



## Stormm (7 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

É perciso é ter calma, ela á de chegar agora como ja disseram resta saber com que intencidade!!!
O radar ja mostra uma imagem mais interessante para o algarve, tem chuvido no mar agora so falta vir para ca despejar o resto ou o que ainda vem guardado para nos
Vamos la ver se "ZEUS" está do nosso lado


----------



## bishop (7 Jan 2010 às 01:01)

Olá boa noite a todos...apesar de acompanhar este forum à muitos anos decidi agora escrever algo..isto para dizer que aqui no Crato por volta das onze horas caiu precipitação em forma de neve..pequenas gotas congeladas que voavam ao sabor do vento. Não era neve derretida nem granizo mas pequenos flocos de neve.
Gostava que alguém que habite na região de Portalegre confirma-se também esta ocorrência.

Obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2010 às 01:06)

Por aqui já chove, de forma moderada! Pela imagem do radar, ainda deverá chover mais um pouco nas próximas 1 a 2 horas (se tanto!)!


----------



## actioman (7 Jan 2010 às 01:16)

bishop disse:


> Olá boa noite a todos...apesar de acompanhar este forum à muitos anos decidi agora escrever algo..isto para dizer que aqui no Crato por volta das onze horas caiu precipitação em forma de neve..pequenas gotas congeladas que voavam ao sabor do vento. Não era neve derretida nem granizo mas pequenos flocos de neve.
> Gostava que alguém que habite na região de Portalegre confirma-se também esta ocorrência.
> 
> Obrigado



Bishop boa noite e bem-vindo ao fórum!  Isso são boas noticias, o ar frio está a entrar . E temperatura sabes? Em Nisa, neste momento têm 4,8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2010 às 01:20)

Chuva Forte neste momento!! 6mm desde a 01h00!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2010 às 01:22)

Rain Rate: *114mm/hora!*


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jan 2010 às 01:23)

Então chove mesmo forte por ai. E trovoada?
Aqui a chuva ainda é fraca


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2010 às 01:24)

trovoadas disse:


> Então chove mesmo forte por ai. E trovoada?
> Aqui a chuva ainda é fraca



Trovoada é que ainda não há nada!!

7,6mm neste momento acumulados!


----------



## bishop (7 Jan 2010 às 09:41)

actioman disse:


> Bishop boa noite e bem-vindo ao fórum!  Isso são boas noticias, o ar frio está a entrar . E temperatura sabes? Em Nisa, neste momento têm 4,8ºC



A temperatura rondava os 3 graus


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2010 às 09:58)

Quando me deitei, a temperatura em Portalegre rondava os 6º... por isso desisti.De facto a tarde parecia prometer uma noite extraordinária, mas a verdade é que quando cheguei a casa a temperatura na minha estação marcava 6,6º, foi descendo mas nada de especial.Acredito que de madrugada tenha nevado em S.Mamede, mas também nada de especial. Hoje temos um dia de céu limpo, com vento de NE e 3,3º. Tenho muita esperança no fim de semana.


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2010 às 15:37)

Vê-se pelo radar do IM, há células no Alentejo, e eu aqui em Lisboa. Vou chegar tarde, pode ser que as apanhe pelo caminho. Não há aí alguém de Portalegre? Estremoz? Em que estado físico estava a água que caiu?


----------



## Lightning (7 Jan 2010 às 16:21)

David sf disse:


> Vê-se pelo radar do IM, há células no Alentejo, e eu aqui em Lisboa. Vou chegar tarde, pode ser que as apanhe pelo caminho. Não há aí alguém de Portalegre? Estremoz? Em que estado físico estava a água que caiu?



Eu pergunto o mesmo, não há ninguém da zona de Portalegre ou Estremoz? São 3 células, e pelo radar do IM e pelo sat24 apresentam muito boas características.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Jan 2010 às 16:31)

Boas, 


Com um pouco de sorte (leia-se, precipitação / temperatura mais baixa) poderia ter sido o vencedor da tarde 













Mas naaaaaahhhhhh... 

 Nada!! 

Temp. nos 7,4ºC


----------



## David sf (7 Jan 2010 às 16:44)

Informaram-me agora que uma das células deixou chuva e granizo em Portel. Nada de neve.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (7 Jan 2010 às 16:48)

Lightning disse:


> Eu pergunto o mesmo, não há ninguém da zona de Portalegre ou Estremoz? São 3 células, e pelo radar do IM e pelo sat24 apresentam muito boas características.



Posso dizer que as nuvens que por cá apareceram....já se foram.Relativamente à noite anterior ouvi relatos de queda de neve acima dos 700m, que se mantinha ainda hoje de manhã. Quem tiver curiosidade, poderá consultar e ver a estrada que liga Portalegre a S.Julião, pela Serra de S.Mamede.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2010 às 17:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 8,6 ºC (13h43)
Temperatura mínima = 4,2 ºC (08h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1001 hPa (com tendência para subir)

*Finalmente um dia de sol, com alguma nebulosidade temporária durante a tarde. A subida de pressão atmosférica tenderá a dar estabilidade ao estado do tempo e o vento, que tem sido moderado esta tarde, tenderá a diminuir ...
Esperemos então pelo regresso da chuva no próximo Domingo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,7 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = *4,2 ºC* (dia 7).


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2010 às 22:23)

Kraliv disse:


>



*ESTREMOZ:*


----------



## Brunomc (8 Jan 2010 às 07:43)

Bom Dia..aqui por Vendas Novas estou com ceu limpo e apenas 1.0¤C . . . mas que gelo..


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2010 às 10:55)

Estremoz: Muito frio esta madrugada, com a temperatura a descer para valores negativos: - 0,2 ºC.

Gelo e geada, que ainda há nos sítios à sombra.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2010 às 18:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 7,1 ºC (14h22)
Temperatura mínima = - 0,2 ºC (08h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa (com tendência para subir)

*Notável subida da pressão atmosférica, que continua com tendência para subir ainda mais.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,7 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = *- 0,2 ºC* (dia 8).


----------



## Brunomc (8 Jan 2010 às 18:28)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 6.5ºC


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2010 às 21:35)

Logo hoje que a madrugada parece tão promissora... a EMA de Aljezur foi abaixo... 






Penso serem pequenos aguaceiros a passar junto da costa e com os 3,9ºC de Portimão...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2010 às 22:42)

Estremoz (registos actuais): 1,3 ºC e 1017 hPa. 

Começo a achar que é pouco frio para que neve aqui pela zona no Domingo. A pressão atmosférica continua a subir ...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2010 às 23:20)

Parece que chove alguma coisa para os lados de Sagres







A estação de Sagres já acusou 0,2mm
A minha pergunta é se essa célula não chegará a monchique e dar uma "nevada".
Vim ainda agora da serra do caldeirão e verifiquei que nas zonas baixas susceptiveis a inversão térmica em situação de céu limpo como está esta noite a temperatura está mais amena do que em altitude.
Aos 300m estavam 3ºc e a 100m 5ºc, pelo termómetro do carro que é relativamente preciso.
Pergunto o que provocará essa situação porque verifiquei que as zonas baixas aqueceram em relação às 6 da tarde onde estavam 3º-4ºc e as 22 estavam 5º-6ºc


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Jan 2010 às 23:30)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz (registos actuais): 1,3 ºC e 1017 hPa.
> 
> Começo a achar que é pouco frio para que neve aqui pela zona no Domingo. A pressão atmosférica continua a subir ...



observa bem as imagens de satelite e não te parece que aquele calor todo vai comer o frio deles, agora entre nós passageiro ???!!! Somos o pais da Europa com (até isso) menos neve !!! Esqueçe o Outono-Inverno passado. O anunciado raramente aconteçe.joga pelo seguro.no entanto sonhar, como eu faço, faz bem....durante um dias!!!!


----------



## FJC (9 Jan 2010 às 07:46)

Bom dia

Situação curiosa. A estação do IM em Alvalade a esta hora regista -1.4º e 0.1mm de precipitação.... é certo que é pouca, mas terá sido chuva ou neve!?


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2010 às 09:35)

Comparativo dos mínimos desta madrugada/manhã com as do dia 15 de Dezembro...











Bastante mais frio há um mês atrás... O IM coloca a máxima em Faro nos 13º... Aguardemos então pela chuva...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Noite fresquinha por aqui, com uma minima de -0,5ºC registados no Sitio das Fontes! (apesar disso, menos frio que em Dezembro, conforme referiu o Agreste).

Sigo neste momento com 11,1ºC e céu limpo!

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a próxima madrugada! De acordo com as várias runs dos últimos dias do GFS, todas têm sido idênticas para as 07h00 de Domingo, com aquela possibilidade (acredito que muito pequena) de queda de neve! Talvez possa cair alguma coisa em Monchique e no Caldeirão!


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2010 às 14:13)

Prováveis máximas do dia já com a nebulosidade a poucas horas de entrar... Aparentemente os 13ºC de máxima em Faro não vão ser atingidos...


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2010 às 15:33)

Agreste disse:


> Comparativo dos mínimos desta madrugada/



Este mapa é das 8h00; *todas* as estações do interior do Alentejo tinham temperaturas negativas às 07h00. No Alandroal a temperatura desceu aos *- 1,0 ºC* Geada e gelo pela madrugada.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2010 às 16:34)

Estamos com 5,5º na cidade.Um bocado alta !!! No entanto só agora aparecem as primeiras nuvens, por isso vai dar para arrefecer mais. Por aqui não acredito em surpresas, no entanto em S.Mamede há mais do que uma efémera probabilidade de nevar...nevará com certeza !!!


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2010 às 17:24)

Não é uma frente muito activa e vê-se que vai ficando desorganizada. As primeiras nuvens médias e altas já começaram a chegar, a temperatura mantêm-se estável e o vento aumentou ligeiramente...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Jan 2010 às 18:19)

Sigo com 3,3º...excelente descida !!!!


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jan 2010 às 18:20)

*Dados Actuais :*



> céu pouco nublado ( nuvens altas )

> vento fraco

> 4.0ºC


----------



## Santos (9 Jan 2010 às 18:50)

Agreste disse:


> Não é uma frente muito activa e vê-se que vai ficando desorganizada. As primeiras nuvens médias e altas já começaram a chegar, a temperatura mantêm-se estável e o vento aumentou ligeiramente...



Viva Agreste,

Então...isso poderá significar que as hipóteses de neve serão maoires (para onde existem) .... ora se a perturbação é menos activa logo o arrastar do ar frio...


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

Santos disse:


> Viva Agreste,
> 
> Então...isso poderá significar que as hipóteses de neve serão maiores (para onde existem) .... ora se a perturbação é menos activa logo o arrastar do ar frio...



Tenho a expectativa que todos estão a ter... não aqui para a porta da minha casa mas quem sabe nas serras ou no interior do Alentejo... mas temos que ver o que vai acontecer quando o tecto de nuvens se instalar e quando chegar o vento. Agora com o tempo calmo as temperaturas descem quase a 1ºC por hora...


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2010 às 19:35)

Começa bem a noite. A esta hora tenho 0,5 graus, temperatura que ontem só tive depois das 23h. Se não viesse a frente teríamos hoje mínimas históricas.   

Sem dúvida que a partir da meia noite as temperaturas começarão a subir, mas já é um avanço. O ECM previa às 21h, cerca de 4 graus para Portel, e a essa hora presumo que a temperatura será negativa, se o vento não começar a soprar antes.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Jan 2010 às 20:02)

Boas noites...

Isto desce bem hoje, e mais rapido que ontem...

Temp_Actual: 5.5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, com céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas e com algum frio. 

Máxima: 11.2ºC
mínima: 3.0ºC
actual: 5.8ºC

Se esta noite não viesse a frente teria uma mínima negativa, este ar polar está aquém das expectativas nem uma mínima negativa tive, o ano passado por esta altura tive 2 noites com mínimas negativas.

Talvez neve na Serra de Monte Figo isso é que era, apesar de ser mais provável na Fóia e no Caldeirão.


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2010 às 20:28)

Por aqui a temp. já esteve nos 1,7ºC às 19:30. Depois subiu ligeiramente e registo agora 2,4ºC que parecem estar estáveis... 

O céu apresenta-se praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens perdidas.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2010 às 20:46)

Quer-me parecer que a estação da RTA aqui em Faro pifou... há mais de 1 hora que mantém exactamente a mesma temperatura. Não me parece que estejam 8,9ºC...


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2010 às 20:55)

Continua a descida. -0,2 graus. Ainda não sopra vento nenhum.


----------



## Dourado (9 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

Boas.
Aqui em S.Brás estão 5,0º mas no interior da serra já ronda os 3º ou 4º. Está a descer lentamente. Pela imagem de radar vê-se que a chuva já vem a caminho 

Falta descer a temperatura só mais um pouco

Eu acredito


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2010 às 21:19)

Depois de uns magníficos -2,3ºC na noite anterior, o que deu direito a uma bela geada pela manhã, sigo neste momento com uns "escandalosos" 2,1ºC...
Por volta das 19 horas registei 1,5ºC mas entretanto tem vindo a subir...  nuvens...


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

Por aqui na minha zona ultrapassei a barreira dos zeros, vou com -0,1ºC e vou descansar para amanhã estar fresquinho e lúcido .

Vamos ver se não apanho uma desilusão... 

Boas e brancas noites pessoal!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

V.R.S.A.

E a temp aumenta   e tem mostrado essa tendencia... 6.2ºC 

Ceu nublado!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

Alandroal: Por aqui a temperatura também já sobe a um bom ritmo, tendo passado de 1 ºC às 22h30 para os 3 ºC. Esta situação já era esperada; logo que a nebulosidade começou a entrar, a temperatura começou a subir.


----------



## David sf (9 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Aqui, depois de uma pequena subida para os 0,2 graus, a temperatura voltou a cair para os -0,1. Ainda não há vento e já há nebulosidade.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Boas noticias,

Está com tendencia de descida, a temp diminuiu por estas bandas... fui agora ver e 5.6ºC...


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 06:24)

Bom dia pessoal.

Acabei de entrar de serviço aqui no meu posto de observação 

Por enquanto não cai nada . Temperatura nos 0,7ºC, com céu nublado. Segundo o IM nos dados das 05H UTC a humidade relativa é que já vai alta 82%.
Portalegre apesar de registar mais uns graus (1,6ºC) tem uma H.R muito mais favorável d 58%.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 06:40)

actioman disse:


> Bom dia pessoal.
> 
> Acabei de entrar de serviço aqui no meu posto de observação
> 
> ...



Já somos dois...!!! 
Por cá nada de especial, antes pelo contrário.Quando me deitei tinha 1,9º agora sigo com 2,4º. 
Há que ter esperança !!!


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 06:47)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Já somos dois...!!!
> Por cá nada de especial, antes pelo contrário.Quando me deitei tinha 1,9º agora sigo com 2,4º.
> Há que ter esperança !!!



Eu se por aqui for fiasco estou de malas e bagagens para ir para ai! 

Pelo Radar parece que já deveria pingar por ai não?


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 06:47)

Estou com 2,5 graus. Caiu um aguaceiro de chuva  e agora começa a cair água neve. A ver se a temperatura baixa mais umas décimas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 06:52)

Estou apenas com esperança nos aguaceiros que a depressão que se aproxima e que tem direcção NW-SE, possa originar.De resto, corremos o risco de aqui a nada já ser dia, as temperaturas começarem a subir e ....chapéu !!!!


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 06:58)

Compasso de espera. Não cai nada. Suspense. A pouca água neve que caiu deixou o chão molhado. A temperatura começa a descer, 2,2 graus.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 07:03)

David sf disse:


> Compasso de espera. Não cai nada. Suspense. A pouca água neve que caiu deixou o chão molhado. A temperatura começa a descer, 2,2 graus.



Qual a cota a que estás David? Isso não são boas noticias, esperava que fosse logo neve com a temp.  que tens 
Será por ter sido precipitação escassa?


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 07:10)

actioman disse:


> Qual a cota a que estás David? Isso não são boas noticias, esperava que fosse logo neve com a temp.  que tens
> Será por ter sido precipitação escassa?



A precipitação foi muito  escassa, a temperatura só baixou quando parou de cair água neve. Estou à cota 295. Outro pormenor, não está vento nenhum.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 07:35)

Isto é só ecos enganosos, por aqui ainda não caiu uma gota/floco 

A temp. está estável nos 0,8ºC e já amanhece...


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 07:41)

O radar hoje está cheio de ecos. Aqui ainda só meia dúzia de pingas. E na próxima hora não deverá vir nada.


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 08:14)

Começa o vento, cai qualquer coisa que não se vê, mal se sente, mas ouve-se. Quando cai num casaco preto, parece areia muito fina, e derrete num ápice.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 08:19)

Por cá nada, apesar do céu estar encoberto.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 08:23)

Incrivel...ainda agora postei....começam a cair um flocos muito pequenos !!!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 08:23)

Alandroal: Neva fraco desde as 08h10, aproximadamente ... A temperatura começou a descer (2 ºC agora).


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 08:26)

Caem as tais pedrinhas de gelo com muita intensidade.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 08:29)

E a temperatura lá vai subindo, como esperado com o raiar da manhã... 

0,9ºC por aqui e 1,2ºC na EMA do IM às 07h. Céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Edit: Começa a nevar fraco em Elvas!!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 08:29)

Alandroal: Já parou de nevar. Vamos aguardar por mais precipitação.

Temperatura = 2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 08:30)

A temperatura alta estraga tudo, 2,4 graus. Não há acumulação, mas ao andar parece que se pisa areia.


----------



## SminteR (10 Jan 2010 às 08:41)

Uma questão, como se está aí a comportar o vento? forte, fraco??


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2010 às 08:47)

Boas,


Por aqui nada de nadinha...


Fica o registo de um momento...histórico...a minha estação a prever NEVE


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 08:47)

SminteR disse:


> Uma questão, como se está aí a comportar o vento? forte, fraco??


Sim muito fraco. Parou agora de nevar também. Vamos aguardar por mais, a temp. já vai nuns escandalosos 1,2ºC ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 08:55)

Parou e agora voltaram uns flocos um bocado maiores, mas mesmo assim nada de especial!!!


----------



## jmll (10 Jan 2010 às 09:31)

Neva por campo maior


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 09:34)

Deixo-lhes aqui um pequeno vídeo dos tímidos flocos que por aqui caíram pelas 08:30h, é o equivalente ao molha-tolos, neste caso neva-tolos 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_iHp-lj3Ts"]YouTube- Neve Elvas _10JAN10.avi[/ame]


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 09:38)

jmll disse:


> Neva por campo maior



No momento em escreves ou foi mais cedo?

Por aqui a temperatura lá mostra tendência de descida. Registo 1ºC


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 09:38)

Parou de nevar. A próxima mancha do radar já deverá ser a frente. A ver se o início da frente ainda traz frio suficiente para outro aguaceiro sólido.


----------



## bishop (10 Jan 2010 às 09:40)

Bom dia a todos..
Neva intensamente por Crato


----------



## redragon (10 Jan 2010 às 09:42)

actioman disse:


> Deixo-lhes aqui um pequeno vídeo dos tímidos flocos que por aqui caíram pelas 08:30h, é o equivalente ao molha-tolos, neste caso neva-tolos
> 
> YouTube- Neve Elvas _10JAN10.avi



 é verdade !! foi necessário sair de elvas para nevar!
telefonaram-me às 9h a dizer que estavam a cair os tão esperados flocos!!!!
volto a seguir ao almoço mas acho que a essa hora será dificil continuar a nevar....(((


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 09:45)

bishop disse:


> Bom dia a todos..
> Neva intensamente por Crato



Parabéns!!

Quem temp. tens?


----------



## squidward (10 Jan 2010 às 09:56)

actioman disse:


> Deixo-lhes aqui um pequeno vídeo dos tímidos flocos que por aqui caíram pelas 08:30h, é o equivalente ao molha-tolos, neste caso neva-tolos
> 
> YouTube- Neve Elvas _10JAN10.avi



Parabéns, vê-se perfeitamente os flocos


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

actioman disse:


> Deixo-lhes aqui um pequeno vídeo dos tímidos flocos que por aqui caíram pelas 08:30h, é o equivalente ao molha-tolos, neste caso neva-tolos
> 
> YouTube- Neve Elvas _10JAN10.avi



Foi como aqui a partir das 8.20h. Volta e meia, mais uns flocos e não passa disto.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 10:27)

Segundo o Gerofil, neve neste momento com intensidade no Alandroal.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 10:29)

Neva bem agora !!!


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 10:36)

Neva de forma intensa por aqui também!!!!!


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

Recomeça, agora é só chuva. 2,5 graus.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras:







Pena a temp. 2ºC...


----------



## Brunomc (10 Jan 2010 às 10:46)

*Dados Actuais *:


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 5.0ºC 


* alguns aguaceiros fracos desde o inicio da manhã


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2010 às 10:56)

Penso que o dia vai terminar com 10/12mm de precipitação. Ainda chove mais isto está a dar a últimas. Faltam os aguaceiros do pós-frontal que já aparecem no satélite...


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

Boas,



Por aqui a temperatura vai nos 2,8ºC...e não se passa nada 

Nem chove nem faz sol...caíram uns pingos ligeiros e mais nada!


Pela imagem da WebCam_MeteoRedondo...poderá estar a nevar na Serra d'Ossa (660m) neste momento.

Link: http://meteoredondo.com/cam/live.jpg


----------



## Sissi (10 Jan 2010 às 11:54)

Aqui em Portalegre nevou bastante das 11 ate agora, mas ta a parar!!


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 11:57)

No Algarve, parece que não há neve, mas há chuva.


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 11:58)

Agora chove bem com 1,9 graus. Já há ar quente em altitude, noutros locais neve com tempereaturas mais altas. A precipitação é muito mais intensa e persistente do que previam os modelos. Já há aviso amarelo para chuva em Faro, Beja, Setúbal e Lisboa.


----------



## Sissi (10 Jan 2010 às 12:01)

voltou a começar a nevar, pouco msas voltou!


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

Boas,




Volta a chover ligeiramente...temperatura 2,4ºC


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

No Alandroal o Gerofil continua a reportar neve com 0.5ºC


----------



## zymolog (10 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

Na Mina do Bugalho-Alandroal está a nevar com alguma intensidade. Temp 2.4ºC


----------



## Francisco_s (10 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

Boas.

Eu tenho seguido o Forum, e por aqui deve ser dos sítios onde mais chove.

Alguém sabe se neva ou se já nevou na Serra de Monchique?


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

Boas,








Vince disse:


> No Alandroal o Gerofil continua a reportar neve com 0.5ºC





zymolog disse:


> Na Mina do Bugalho-Alandroal está a nevar com alguma intensidade. Temp 2.4ºC














.


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 12:28)

Boas, Saí de Elvas, já estava a parar a neve e a temperatura continuava em aumento. Já estive em Arronches, Campo Maior, e agora estou na zona de Portalegre. A temperatura quanto mais nos aproximamos aqui de S. Mamede, tende a descer e aqui é de apenas 0,6ºC. O tipo de neve tem variado desde o tradicional floco seco ao mais molhado, grande e pequenos e também muita neve rolada.
Acumulações apenas nos carros e superfícies metálicas, mas entre Arronches e Portalegre, já aparecem tímidas acumulações no solo, especialmente em zonas de escassa vegetação, telhados também já aparecem pintados de branco e só mesmo já na parte alta de Portalegre é que acumula inclusive na vegetação.

Fotos  neste momento não me é possível postar e é a coisa que mais alegria me dá é partilhar convosco o que visualizo.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2010 às 12:30)

Boas aqui por loulé tive três horas de chuva intensa, muita água caiu por aqui 
E continua a chover e grada à muito que não via chuva grada assim levanta gotas quando cai... acho que deve ter um bocado de granizo à mistura que derrete ao chegar ao chão.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2010 às 12:34)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, naturalmente não há neve, mas a chuva tem sido intensa! Vou com *29,2mm * acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, com 13,4ºC neste momento e a pressão nos 1006,3hPa e a descer!

Os felizardos sorteados com o elemento branco que coloquem aqui fotos para a malta ver!!


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 12:39)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pronto toma lá uma da estrada que liga Arronches a Portalegre!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 13:13)

Por cá...deixou de nevar por volta da 13h. Estive em S.Mamede e acumulou. Na cidade também. Vou organizar fotos e videos e mais tarde coloco-as. Sigo com 1º... maravilha !!! Esta cidade, esta serra fica linda !!!
P.S. Apesar de tudo não comparável com o ano passado.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

Bom está tudo preocupado com a neve mas eu aqui no Algarve tenho é chuva e que chuva a minha rua está com água como não via há muito tempo.(um mar). Se em lagos já vão 30mm por aqui já tenho mais de 40mm há vontadex pena é não poder prova-lo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 13:25)

Boas... por aqui 5.4ºC  a esta hora... impressionante... está muito frio...

Tem chovido com intensidade e o vento é gelido... 



E fui a ALCARIA DO CUME de manhã... mas já faço report...

Mas a situação foi a seguinte:

525m Chuva gelada e por vezes alguns flocos puxados a vento de pequena dimensão... onde tocava derretia, muito nevoeiro e 2.1ºC lá no topo... muito frio mesmo e o vento estava forte...
A cota deveria estar ali perto mas faltou um 'danoniho' 

Mas já coloco as fotos da jornada


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 13:35)

Caiem mais uns flocos...nada de especial.A cota tende a subir.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 13:57)

Ora bem...

Alcaria do Cume, 525m. (Serra do Caldeirão)

Temp_2.1ºC

Hora: 12:00

Condições: chuva e por vezes flocos puxados a vento. Vento moderado por vezes forte, nevoeiro e sensação térmica muito baixa...

1ºCá estou eu, foto tirada pela 'maria' de surpresa , mas escolhi esta foto mais pessoal, pois é onde se vê a chuva e com alguns elementos mais esbranquiçados a cair: 







2º Nevoeiro, as nuvens estavam bastante baixas e cubriam o ''massiço central da Serra de Alcaria do Cume:






3º Nevoeiro:






4º Resultado do sucessivo mau tempo dos ultimos dias:






5º Alcaria do Cuma vista numa cota média de 400m:





Imagens Não- Editadas ...

Já coloco mais...


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

Já não chove, passou a frente. Temperatura sempre a rondar os 2 graus, por muito pouco não houve um nevão histórico, porque a chuva foi forte e duradoura.

Estou a ver na TVE, nevou até em Sevilha!


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Boas, por aqui tem feito um dia de periodos de chuva forte com vento a soprar de Sudeste a 28, 35Km/h e uma temperatura a rondar os 14, 15º.
Neste momento chove fraco mas a chuva ainda nao nos vai deixar por hoje, pela minha previsao ao longo desta tarde ainda vai cair mais chuva!
Vamos la ver se se forma uma celula interessante para nos animar neste dia de domingo antes de irmos trabalhar segunda feira!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 14:34)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, por aqui tem feito um dia de periodos de chuva forte com vento a soprar de Sudeste a 28, 35Km/h e uma temperatura a rondar os 14, 15º.
> Neste momento chove fraco mas a chuva ainda nao nos vai deixar por hoje, pela minha previsao ao longo desta tarde ainda vai cair mais chuva!
> Vamos la ver se se forma uma celula interessante para nos animar neste dia de domingo antes de irmos trabalhar segunda feira!




Mas que desquerpancia de temperatura dai de olhao para aqui...

Já nas EMAS tambem... Aqui estão 4.4ºC e vento forte, com rajadas que assustam...


----------



## Dourado (10 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

Boas
Aqui choveu toda a manhã com a temperatura sempre nos 5º e 6º graus. Agora apareceu o sol e já está a subir.
Não há relatos de neve.

Neste momento 7,5º


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 14:38)

]ToRnAdO[;191135 disse:
			
		

> Mas que desquerpancia de temperatura dai de olhao para aqui...
> 
> Já nas EMAS tambem... Aqui estão 4.4ºC e vento forte, com rajadas que assustam...




Pois é Tornado, á mesmo uma grande diferença de temperatura e ai esta muito mais frio do que aqui.
Normalmente tem estado mais frio á noite, juntamente com um vento gelado que até arrepia.
De noite tem rondado os 4, 5º, sendo essa temperatura de dia ai em VRSA!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 14:43)

Neve à grande neste momento, com muito vento. Depois de ter derretido parte da que caiu de manhã...esta já não acumula.Sigo com 1,4º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 14:50)

TROVOADA!!!

Mas que belo dia meteorologico... Desde os farrapos á trovoada e vento forte 

Espectaculo!!!

Está de noite nestas bandas...


----------



## bishop (10 Jan 2010 às 14:51)

Boa tarde 

Hoje de manhã nevava na Vila do Crato...sai e fui em direção a Castelo de Vide onde nevava com mais intensidade e com alguma acomulação..decidi ir a Marvão..simplesmente lindo. A meio da subida ja senti diculdades com o carro devido ao gelo na estrada e na vila o cenário era completamente branco.
Tirei fotos ao longo de percurso e talvez logo se tiver tempo irei edita-las. Não tenho referências quanto a temperautaras porque não tenho nenhum instrumento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 15:00)

RELATO FORTE TEMPESTADE AQUI... É O DILUVIO COM VENTO!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 15:04)

Belos farrapos agora !!! Volta a nevar, com pouca intensidade, mas grandalhões !!! I´m so happy !!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 15:07)

Diminuiu de intensidade, mas que bela celula... Sol já espreita embora continue a chuver...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 15:23)

Olá; vim agora do Alandroal para Estremoz. Nevava de forma intensa entre Borba e os Arcos, ao longo da Nacional 4.

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbt6is_neve-no-alentejo-10-de-janeiro-de-2_tech"]Dailymotion - Neve no Alentejo (10 de Janeiro de 2010) - um vÃ­deo do canal Wissenschaft@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video@@AMEPARAM@@video[/ame]

Aqui em Estremoz chove de forma moderada e está 1 ºC.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2010 às 15:30)

Boas,



Isso do lado de lá da serra! 


Do lado de cá da Serra d'Ossa, finalmente..."farrapou"  

Nada de significativo, mas fica o registo.


Temperatura nos 1,7ºC
Precip.acumul. 3mm


----------



## Redfish (10 Jan 2010 às 15:40)

Depois de uma manha de chuva constante agora o Sol deu o ar da sua graça
6º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 15:44)

Encontrei a explicação exacta para o que se sussedeu por aqui durante 20m diluvianos e com muito vento...

...Strait of Gibraltar, NW Morocco, S Spain, SW Portugal...

Ahead of an approaching upper trough, moderately warm and unstable air is advected towards NW Morocco and SW Iberia. Over Iberia, deep layer shear will likely stay below 20 m/s but MLCAPEs in order of 500 - 800 J/kg should be sufficient for some organised multicells which will move onshore after 12 UTC. Near the coastlines, LL shear is augmented and a tornado may occur. Some of the storms may also profit from a strong wind field at lower levels and could produce severe wind gusts. Besides the tornado / severe wind gust threat, excessive rainfall and flooding is possible where storms persist for a long time. As the unstable airmass is advected eastward into the W Mediterranean, thunderstorm activity will decrease after midnight.

Fonte:Estofex.org

Tal e qual os mesmos sintomas...só que sem Tornado! Deu adrenalina... Confesso 


Algumas fotos mais logo!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 15:55)

O vento rodou de SE para SW...e tudo mudou.Registo os últimos flocos deste evento à cerca de meia hora.Agora temos algum "Sol", um arco iris. temperatura a subir e tudo a derreter. Não foi mau de todo. Deu para matar saudades, nesta que é a serra mais elevada a sul do Tejo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 15:55)

Vem ai outra célula, de O para E e há nuvens a vir de E ... bem isto sim é um dia!!

Vamos lá ver o que esta tem para oferecer... mas tem sinais de estar potente!!

E lá se foi o sol!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 15:56)




----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 16:13)

Algumas imagens do dia de hoje:

*Região entre Vila Viçosa e os Arcos (Alto Alentejo)*


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2010 às 16:14)

Não sei se alguém já destacou a enorme diferença entre o Guadiana e a Costa Vicentina. Apenas um contraste de 12ºC...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 16:15)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei se alguém já destacou a enorme diferença entre o Guadiana e a Costa Vicentina. Apenas um contraste de 12ºC...




Não tenho feito outra coisa, esta um frio de rachar e chove outra vez...


----------



## Sissi (10 Jan 2010 às 16:33)

Boa tarde.

Gostava que alguém me disse se como colocar fotos aqui!


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 16:54)

Bem aqui pelos meus lados á cerca de 1h caiu uma granizada como eu nao via á muito tempo! Neste momento está a chover forte!!!
Estou a passar para o pc alguns videos e fotos de hoje para postar aqui no forum. Aguardem um pouco que vou posta-los.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 16:58)

As celulas estão-se a encher bem, á nuvens numa correria de E e NE em direcção ao Barlavento...

Está a chegar outra celula... e o frio continua!!!


----------



## jmll (10 Jan 2010 às 17:08)

Aqui houve uma acumulaçao de 4 cm


----------



## dpaes (10 Jan 2010 às 17:14)

Aqui em Évora nada...

Grande miseria...


----------



## rufer (10 Jan 2010 às 17:24)

Sissi disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Gostava que alguém me disse se como colocar fotos aqui!



Olá.

Aqui explica tudo.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 17:25)

Bem está uma nuvem roxa monstruosa a chegar!!!
Deve estar bastante carregadinha!!


----------



## trepkos (10 Jan 2010 às 17:25)

dpaes disse:


> Aqui em Évora nada...
> 
> Grande miseria...



Não vivemos propriamente na Suécia, esta foi uma situação rara em Portugal, ver assim tanta neve e provavelmente tão cedo não se irá repetir, só temos de dar os parabéns a todos aqueles que foram brindados pela neve.

Querem ver neve? Vão à serra da estrela.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2010 às 17:33)

Atenção as temperaturas... passámos à fase pós-frontal dos aguaceiros e já vamos com 7ºC aqui em Faro no litoral do Algarve...


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

Um belo dia de chuva...


VEJAM QUE VALE APENA!!


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 17:59)

Cá esta mais outro video desta tarde.


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2010 às 18:06)

6 horas da tarde... pós-frontal... 6ºC de temperatura aqui no litoral... possibilidade de chuva moderada até ao início da manhã na previsão do IM... alguém arrisca precipitação sólida nas serras do Algarve?


----------



## trovoadas (10 Jan 2010 às 18:06)

A estação de Alcoutim não passou dos 3,5ºC, estando sempre na casa dos 2,5º-3ºC. É pena a estação de cerro do negro(Almodôvar) não estar a emitir dados pois encontra-se a 400m de altitude no caldeirão e também estava a acompanhar Alcoutim, podia ser uma boa referência para saber da possibilidade de neve no caldeirão. Mesmo assim acho que as temperaturas tendem a subir um pouco esta noite mas não custa nada sonhar.

Excelente dia de Inverno este!!! Frio, chuva a potes, trovoada só falta um bocado de neve pra animar mas mesmo assim há quem já a tenha presenciado...sorte para os contemplados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 18:19)

Belos videos stormm


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 18:38)

Desde que passou a frente tem sido o marasmo total. Céu nublado, sem precipitação, temperatura sempre a rondar os 3 graus. Se não subir até à meia noite vou para uma máxima histórica, a mais baixa que alguma vez registei. Mesmo a 29 Janeiro 2006 creio que antes de começar a nevar a temperatura rondava os 5 graus que foram a máxima do dia, e a mais baixa de que eu tenho memória.


----------



## redragon (10 Jan 2010 às 18:49)

Granda nevãoi em Elvas pessoal! ainda cheguei a tempo de ver!!! tenho fotos e vou colocar logo a seguir! há pessoal a deslizar nas encontras da cidade!!!!!! ehehehhehehehe


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2010 às 19:02)

*Neve cobre de branco Elvas, Campo Maior e Marvão*

A cidade de Elvas e as vilas de Campo Maior e Marvão, no distrito de Portalegre, ficaram hoje cobertas de branco e foram três das localidades alentejanas onde a neve caiu com mais intensidade.

A neve caiu hoje em várias localidades do Alentejo, sobretudo em todos os concelhos do distrito Portalegre, e três do distrito de Évora. Mas, se em Marvão neva com alguma frequência, o fenómeno já é mais raro em Elvas e Campo Maior.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre disse à Lusa que começou a nevar "em todo o distrito, embora com pequena intensidade", cerca das 09:00.

Segundo uma fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Marvão, "nevou muito" na localidade, "a paisagem está branca, e os carros, telhados e o chão estão cobertos de neve".

Também em Elvas, de acordo com fonte dos bombeiros locais, "nevou com alguma intensidade e está tudo branco".

"Em Elvas há pessoas a brincar com a neve junto aos Arcos da Amoreira", disse um popular.

Na freguesia de Vila Boim, concelho de Elvas, também segundo um popular, está "tudo coberto de branco".

A neve cobriu também de branco a vila de Campo Maior, e segundo fonte da GNR, esteve cortada, temporariamente, a estrada nacional 371 entre Campo Maior e Degolados, devido à neve e gelo.

Naquele troço, de acordo com a fonte da GNR, ocorreu uma colisão entre dois veículos ligeiros da qual resultaram apenas danos materiais.

Fonte da GNR indicou também à Lusa que o trânsito na auto-estrada A6, no troço Borba-Elvas, deve fazer-se "com precaução", devido a neve e gelo na estrada.

De acordo o CDOS, em Portalegre a neve não é novidade, visto que quase todos os anos cai, sobretudo na serra de S. Mamede, mas há outros concelhos do distrito onde não nevava há cerca de quatro anos.

No distrito de Évora, de acordo com o CDOS distrital, a neve caiu, embora com pouca intensidade, entre as 06:30 e as 08:00, em Estremoz, Borba e Arraiolos, regiões onde não nevava desde há cerca de quatro anos.

Uma fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Estremoz disse à Lusa que a neve chegou a cobrir alguns telhados da cidade.

No distrito de Beja, segundo o CDOS, não se registou queda de neve.

DN


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2010 às 19:04)

*Chuvas provocam cortes de estradas e inundações no Algarve*

O mau tempo com chuvas intensas regressou esta madrugada ao Algarve e desde as 00:00 até às 17:00 registaram-se 24 ocorrências, principalmente cortes de estradas e inundações em perímetro urbano, disse fonte oficial.

Em declarações à Agência Lusa, o comandante permanente às operações no Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS), Richard Marques, adiantou que o temporal desta tarde encheu algumas ribeiras que obrigou ao corte de três estradas - duas em Tavira e uma no concelho de Lagos.

A Estrada Nacional 535, que liga Lagos a Sargaçal, está cortada desde as 16:00 devido à subida da ribeira do Paúl (Bensafrim).

Em Tavira há cortes na estrada 397, a que liga Tavira a Cachopo, desde as 14:55, e também na Ponte de S. Domingos, na estrada municipal 514, desde as 16:15, acrescentou o comandante.

Na cidade de Olhão registaram-se cinco inundações, em Faro e Loulé três inundações em cada cidade e duas em Vila Real de Santo António. Em Aljezur, Lagoa e Castro Marim também houve inundações, mas segundo o CDOS todas as inundações são de pouca gravidade.

No terreno estiveram envolvidos 100 operacionais - bombeiros, GNR, PSP, Protecção Civil - com 48 veículos para ajudar nas ocorrências relacionadas com as más condições meteorológicas.

DN


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 19:08)

Neste momento estão 7º, chuva fraca e o vento sopra do quadrante Este.
No sat ve-se que estao celulas a dirigirem-se para sul e a medida que se aproximam vao aumentando o seu volume, vamos la ver se passa alguma mesmo em cheio por ca e fassa cair uns bons milimetros de chuva


----------



## redragon (10 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

aqui estão as imagens pessoal!


http://img686.imageshack.us/g/95308391.jpg/




Elvas on fire!!!! lol


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Na estrada nacional 4, entre Borba e Estremoz (à passagem pelos Arcos), por volta das 15h00:

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbtado_neve-no-alentejo_tech"]Dailymotion - Neve no Alentejo - um video do canal Tecnologia & CiÃªncias@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/xbtado@@AMEPARAM@@xbtado[/ame]


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2010 às 19:36)

David sf disse:


> A partir de agora a massa de ar quente começa a instalar-se e a cota começará a aumentar. Para a tarde acho que só nevará no interior norte e centro acima dos 600 m.



Pegando no que o David sf posto no tópico dos "Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo":

David o que tu dizes está muito certo e se eu não estivesse aqui para ver o que vi, diria que estavas no certo Mas a realidade foi e é bem diferente. Nevou bastante e por todo o lado, custou a pegar, porque entretanto até choveu, mas ainda assim por volta das 12:30h começou a cair de tal forma que ficou tudo branco e intransitável, isto dentro da mesma cidade de Elvas. Há estradas condicionadas e nem sei mesmo se já se circula nelas, que são a que liga Campo Maior a Arronches e Elvas a Barbacena.
Pode-se então afirmar que nevou a cotas de 250m com acumulação e que durou até ao fim da passagem da frente, por volta das 16h. Foram 3 horas sempre a dar-lhe, Acumulações dentro da cidade entre os 3 e os 6 cm. E fora dela em especial na zona de Arronches alcançaram-se certamente mais de 10cm. A temperatura rondou sempre os 0,5ºC, mais décima menos décima.

Aqui lhes deixo um "lamiré" do que isto foi, eu ainda estou sem palavras!!! 


Esta é dedicada ao user que hoje pedia neve no Ribatejo para ver os touros com os cornos nevados! 








Estrada Arronches Elvas quase intransitável:







As benditas das oliveiras com um aspecto um pouco raro por aqui:







Auto-Estrada A6 junto a Elvas:













O Aqueduto das Amoreiras, Ex-Libris da cidade:












A típica foto do caixote do lixo :












Aspecto de algumas artérias da cidade:












Portas de Olivença:












Monumento aos Ex-combatentes do Ultramar:







Uma avenida de palmeiras vestidas do insólito branco:







Um pobre cavalito a pastar no mato branco:







Uns 3cm :













E claro a marca da praxe, que diz a quem passa o MeteoPT esteve presente!






Um abraço companheiros!


----------



## redragon (10 Jan 2010 às 19:36)

aqui estão as imagens pessoal!


http://img686.imageshack.us/g/95308391.jpg/




Elvas on fire!!!! lol


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 19:41)

Grande nevada que vocês tiveram por Elvas. Parabéns e obrigado pelas fantásticas fotos.


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

E eu à cota 300, nada. A massa nebulosa que deixou neve forte em Elvas deixou aqui chuva com cerca de 2 graus. E estou em linha recta a cerca de 50 km a sul. Morri na praia, se a depressão estivesse uns km a sul tinha tido um nevão histórico. E parece que o frio se vai aguentar mais tempo, dado que o IM manteve o aviso por neve até amanhã ao meio dia.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 19:59)

David sf disse:


> E eu à cota 300, nada. A massa nebulosa que deixou neve forte em Elvas deixou aqui chuva com cerca de 2 graus. E estou em linha recta a cerca de 50 km a sul. Morri na praia, se a depressão estivesse uns km a sul tinha tido um nevão histórico.



Esta situação meteorológica que causou queda de neve desde Campo Maior / Elvas até ao Alandroal / Arcos tem a haver muito com as seguintes situações:

-Fluxo de leste ou sudeste (fluxo de ar frio junto ao solo);
-Disposição do relevo, com a presença de um vasto anticlinal que se estende desde Sousel até às redondezas do Alandroal, o que obriga as massas de ar procedentes de leste a subir, favorecendo a condensação e a precipitação.

Por exemplo, o Redondo ficando já a oeste deste anticlinal não reporta estes tipos de situações meteorológicas.


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 20:10)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta situação meteorológica que causou queda de neve desde Campo Maior / Elvas até ao Alandroal / Arcos tem a haver muito com as seguintes situações:
> 
> -Fluxo de leste ou sudeste (fluxo de ar frio junto ao solo);
> -Disposição do relevo, com a presença de um vasto anticlinal que se estende desde Sousel até às redondezas do Alandroal, o que obriga as massas de ar procedentes de leste a subir, favorecendo a condensação e a precipitação.
> ...



E é por estas e por outras que não nos devemos fiar muito nos modelos, pois estes detalhes orográficos escapam-se-lhes.


----------



## Stormm (10 Jan 2010 às 20:21)

De facto so se houve falar de neve neve neve e neve. Estao 10 distritos em alerta azul até segunda-feira mas a chuva vento e frio vai se manter pelo menos até quarta.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jan 2010 às 20:23)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta situação meteorológica que causou queda de neve desde Campo Maior / Elvas até ao Alandroal / Arcos tem a haver muito com as seguintes situações:
> 
> -Fluxo de leste ou sudeste (fluxo de ar frio junto ao solo);
> -Disposição do relevo, com a presença de um vasto anticlinal que se estende desde Sousel até às redondezas do Alandroal, o que obriga as massas de ar procedentes de leste a subir, favorecendo a condensação e a precipitação.
> ...





_Farrapou_ pelas 15.30h durante...30s  





Vamos ver se termina o dia com a máxima histórica de 3,3ºC aqui pelo Redondo.

Falta bastante para as 00:00h e a temperatura está nos 2,3ºC e com chuva.

A mínima foi de 1,1ºC



Ah...e parabéns ao Actio(*n*)man pelas sempre saudosas reportagens!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2010 às 20:28)

actioman disse:


> Nevou bastante e por todo o lado, custou a pegar, porque entretanto até choveu, mas ainda assim por volta das 12:30h começou a cair de tal forma que ficou tudo branco e intransitável, isto dentro da mesma cidade de Elvas.



Excelente reportagem. Belíssimas fotografias.

Sempre lá para o acontecimento, já não é a primeira vez. 

Também me orgulho de ver assim a imponente cidade de Elvas, que impõe respeito nos seus Verões tórridos e mostra como no Inverno a realidade é bem diferente.


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 20:32)

Belas fotos de  Elvas braquinha   o 10 de Janeiro fui generoso


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2010 às 20:35)

Grande actioman! Fotos muito bonitas... 

Gosto muito desta...


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

Chove bem agora. 2,8 graus. Para além das excelentes fotos do Actioman, as imagens da reportagem da RTP mostraram uma Elvas pintada de branco.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 21:01)

Boas...

Por aqui, chove fraco e já algum tempo e estou com 4.2ºC e vento de NE... Impressionante, mas acho que foi o dia com a temp_media mais baixa que registei desde que vivo aqui em V.R.S.A.


Em relação ao Caldeirão, que se atrever ir a Alcaria do Cume pode ser que veja algo, pois eu em pleno meio-dia apanhei aos 500m chuva e flocos misturados e muito frio...

Grandes Fotos!!! Ó ELVAS Ó ELVAS - NEVE Á VISTA 

Até já!


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

Belas fotos essas de Elvas


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 21:04)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Excelente reportagem. Belíssimas fotografias.
> 
> Sempre lá para o acontecimento, já não é a primeira vez.
> 
> Também me orgulho de ver assim a imponente cidade de Elvas, que impõe respeito nos seus Verões tórridos e mostra como no Inverno a realidade é bem diferente.



Belas fotos...e ao nivel da cidade nevou bem mais do que aqui, ou aliás, tiveram condições para que ELA "colasse". Tendo em conta que a altitude é um pouco menor  e estão mais a Sul, é fantástico.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

Grandes fotos e vídeos pessoal, ilustram bem as situações que por aí se passaram ou estão a a passar


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

Os meus parabéns ao *actioman* e ao *redragon* pelas suas excelentes reportagens


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jan 2010 às 21:52)

Belas fotos actionman, muito bem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 22:02)

Segundo IM

Alerta Amarelo para distrito de FARO de neve acima dos 300m ... 

www.meteo.pt

É hoje que a malta encontra-se no caldeirão


----------



## Sissi (10 Jan 2010 às 22:06)

Esta agora o IM lançou alerta amarelo para Portalegre, em relação a queda de neve desde as 22h de hoje ate as 4h da manha de amanhã!!! 
Será mesmo? Por enquanto só chove...


----------



## AnDré @ (10 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2010*

Aqui em Vila Real St Antonio chove muito intensamente, onde por volta das 14/15h houve queda de granizo durante 10/15min. A altitude 0m e temperatura de aproximadamente 10º. 

Esperava neve, mas é impossível, sem dúvida alguma. Esperava que caisse em Monchique para poder ir ver, mas também não caiu. Ontem estive em Moura, no Alentejo, e durante a noite fizeram -5ºC e nada aconteceu. Apenas a formaçao de geada.

Alguém me pode dizer se há queda de neve prevista para o algarve? (qualquer parte)?


----------



## Brunomc (10 Jan 2010 às 22:20)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> aguaceiros fracos

> vento fraco

> 6.0ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 22:28)

AnDré @ disse:


> Aqui em Vila Real St Antonio chove muito intensamente, onde por volta das 14/15h houve queda de granizo durante 10/15min. A altitude 0m e temperatura de aproximadamente 10º.
> 
> Esperava neve, mas é impossível, sem dúvida alguma. Esperava que caisse em Monchique para poder ir ver, mas também não caiu. Ontem estive em Moura, no Alentejo, e durante a noite fizeram -5ºC e nada aconteceu. Apenas a formaçao de geada.
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer se há queda de neve prevista para o algarve? (qualquer parte)?



Boas Vizinho!! mais vizinho impossivel..

Em Alcaria do Cume apenas farrapos misturados com chuva quando o vento soprava forte...

Houve granizo mas não foi proporcional em toda a cidade, houve sitios com mais do que outros..

Já agora tens de postar na região sul...

Para não me esquecer os agueceiros segundo o IM serão de neve acima dos 300m dai o alerta amarelo para o nosso distrito...

O que acho muito possivel so no interior do sotavento... e não em Monchique...


----------



## zymolog (10 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui durante todo o dia foi uma succesão de chuva e/ou neve mas não chegou a pintar de branco a paisagem . Actualmente sigo com 2,4ºC e está novamente a caír chuva com neve misturada, 8,7mm (entre as 12h30 e as 22h30), vento fraco NNE A temperatura está estável desde as 19h00. Espero que durante a noite a tº baixe mais um pouco e que continuem as precipitações.


----------



## David sf (10 Jan 2010 às 23:51)

Alcanço agora os 4 graus, a máxima do dia, que será a mínima de amanhã. Chove continuamente nas últimas 2 horas, com momentos de chuva forte. Não sei como podem pôr cota 200, está a ficar nevoeiro, humidade muito alta, temperaturas negativas só a mais de 2000 m de altitude e 3 graus a 850 hpa.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

Update:

Alerta de neve para distrito de Faro acima de 300m.


----------



## actioman (11 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

Boas noites a todos.

Antes de mais o meu muito obrigado pelas vossas palavras de apreço! . Aproveito igualmente para agradecer aos meus conterrâneos do Alto Alentejo (Gerofil e MeteoPtg), pelos vídeos e fotos postadas e aos restantes pelos vídeos do chuvadas que pelos Algarves foram ocorrendo! 

O registo histórico certamente aqui na EMA de Elvas com uma máxima muito baixa de 3,2ºC e uma mínima de 0,3ºC.
Na minha estação medi uma máxima de 2,9ºC pelas 11:54h e uma mínima de -0,1ºC às 00h. Dia de neve/água-neve/frizing rain/chuva, enfim houve de tudo um pouco .

Neste momento registo 1,2ºC e água-neve, sendo mais água que neve infelizmente, o que leva a um mais rápido derretimento da neve acumulada (3 a 6 cm na cidade e um pouco mais nas zonas mais rurais) .
Também eu não entendo muito bem o porquê destes avisos, mas supostamente eles saberão mais que nós...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2010 às 00:50)

actioman disse:


> Também eu não entendo muito bem o porquê destes avisos, mas supostamente eles saberão mais que nós...



Também acho que os avisos de neve já não fazem sentido, pelo menos para as regiões do sul (quanto muito só para cotas superiores a 800 metros de altitude). 
Por aqui (Estremoz) temos aguaceiros e a temperatura continua a subir, estando já em 3,9 ºC. No weatheroffice observa-se que as formações mais activas já só se restringem à Beira Interior e ao Alentejo, mas será já por pouco tempo.


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2010 às 03:01)

Às 2h00, 15.2ºC em Faro e 3.9ºC em C. Marim. Impressionante.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jan 2010 às 14:31)

Noticia relativa ao dia de ontem:



> *Neve já chegou Monchique *
> 10-01-2010 15:42:00
> 
> A neve chegou hoje ao início da tarde à Serra de Monchique, o ponto mais alto do Algarve. A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil assinala sete distritos com queda de neve, mais intensa na Guarda e Viseu, menos intensa no Alentejo.
> ...



Retirado de Observatório do Algarve

Estranho! Ontem choveu bem por aqui, mas as temperaturas durante o dia estavam na ordem dos 12/13ºC aqui em Lagoa. Talvez a temperatura lá em cima na Fóia estivesse bem mais baixa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2010 às 15:38)

Eu, ontem não pude reportar, 1º não tive luz e depois não tive net o dia todo, por isso, aqui fica o registo de ontem.

Máxima: 9.9ºC
mínima: 4.5ºC

Precipitação: 26 mm

Houve inundações em vários pontos no Algarve, a estrada que liga Moncarapacho a Alfadanga teve condicionada devido ao transbordo da ribeira do Tronco, na Fuzeta por volta das 16h45m caiu uma bádega de água durante 5 minutos acompanhada com granizo. Na Serra de Monte Figo registei 2ºC às 16h30m e alguma chuva misturada com neve, mas não era bem visível que derretia logo, e estava um nevoeiro cerrado e muitos lá em cima, à procura de um farrapo ou de um floco de neve.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2010 às 17:50)

*Neve em Monchique*

A neve começou a cair em Monchique, pouco antes das 08h00, mas ainda sem causar quaisquer transtornos. 	  	

"Fomos informados de que começou a nevar na povoação de Monchique" cerca de dez minutos antes das 08:00, adiantou à Lusa fonte do comando distrital de operações de socorro (CDOS) de Faro.A protecção civil não vai, para já, activar meios para o local, uma vez que cerca das 08h15 não havia ainda "nada a registar".

Àquela hora, a capital do Algarve, Faro, registava cinco graus.Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM), o tempo frio, com acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, vai continuar até domingo, sendo possível a queda de neve em todas as regiões do litoral até ao Algarve, nomeadamente na região de Lisboa.

Para as regiões do Norte e Centro também há previsão de neve.O IM prevê que a temperatura mínima suba na segunda-feira com o aumento gradual da nebulosidade e a ocorrência de precipitação.

Devido ao frio, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) aconselha cuidados acrescidos para os grupos mais vulneráveis, nomeadamente sem-abrigo, crianças e idosos.

Observatório do Algarve


----------



## Stormm (11 Jan 2010 às 18:39)

Boas, com que entao chove amanha han??
Hoje teve um dia mais ou menos mas pelo menos deu para ver o sol!
Mas parece-me que foi so por hoje, amanha a chuva parece estar de volta pelo menos até quarta!!
Vamos la ver se vem alguma coisa de jeito


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas e alguns chuviscos.

Máxima: 17.5ºC (+7.8ºC em relação a ontem)
mínima: 4.9ºC
actual: 12.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,5 ºC (11h44)
Temperatura mínima = 2,2 ºC (07h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,7 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9, às 07h09).


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jan 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

Por aqui começou a chuviscar perto das 09h, vou com 0,8mm acumulados para já! 

De registar a subida acentuada da temperatura verificada entre a 01h15 e as 02h15, em que passou dos 10,9ºC para os 15,3ºC nesse período de tempo! Sigo neste momento com 16,7ºC e a chover!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Jan 2010 às 10:43)

Bom dia alguém sabe porque é que estamos em Alerta Laranja de precipitação .... não faz sentido o Algarve em Alerta Laranja !!!

Digo eu .... dado que precipitação apenas existe até ao Alentejo, e aqui é raro chover no dia de hoje até ao momento !!


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

Bom Dia..por aqui chuva moderada a forte tocada a vento forte com algumas rajadas desde o inicio da manha..mas que temporal  ainda nao parou..ha ja algumas estradas inundadas..


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jan 2010 às 10:50)

Por aqui começou a chover com maior intensidade há cerca de 10 minutos! E chove bem! Fiz um percurso de cerca de 100 metros na rua (sem guarda-chuva) e fiquei encharcado! E o vento também aumentou de intensidade!


----------



## Brunomc (12 Jan 2010 às 10:59)

chuva torrencial por aqui...mas que bela chuvada


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2010 às 11:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia alguém sabe porque é que estamos em Alerta Laranja de precipitação .... não faz sentido o Algarve em Alerta Laranja !!!
> 
> Digo eu .... dado que precipitação apenas existe até ao Alentejo, e aqui é raro chover no dia de hoje até ao momento !!




Parece-me normal, nas próximas horas enquanto o litoral Oeste está a começar a acalmar, o litoral sul vai começar receber vento mais forte, o vento poderá potenciar precipitação mais forte, nem que seja nas serras por efeito orográfico.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

Atenção que esta é uma frente boa para o caldeirão (efeito orográfico como já foi dito) em norma estas frentes deixam 2 a 3 vezes mais precipitação na serra do que no litoral.
Aqui por loulé tem chovido contínuo e moderado desde as 10h da manhã, senão tivermos mais precipitação do que há 2 dias acho que não razão nenhuma para o alerta mas também é facto que os terrenos estão com menos capacidade de retenção e uma situação forte e pontual pode originar problemas.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jan 2010 às 12:18)

Por aqui continua a chover moderado, puxado a vento com rajadas cada vez de maior intensidade (máxima até agora de 54,7km/h)! Vou com 4,6mm  acumulados até agora! Pela imagem de radar, a frente está a deslocar-se para Sul e parece que com maior intensidade!


----------



## rozzo (12 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia alguém sabe porque é que estamos em Alerta Laranja de precipitação .... não faz sentido o Algarve em Alerta Laranja !!!
> 
> Digo eu .... dado que precipitação apenas existe até ao Alentejo, e aqui é raro chover no dia de hoje até ao momento !!



Quando não chove é porque não chove, quando chove é porque os alertas estão mal..


Mas tu algumas vez estás contente com alguma coisa ou dizes bem de alguma coisa!?!?!?


Então a frente não é intensa, não pode haver precipitações intensas ainda que localmente?! Se é por distrito, e não por concelhos, sabes muito bem que há chances de chuva forte pelo menos localizada em alguns locais, em especial as serras, que FAZEM PARTE DO DISTRITO DE FARO!

E que eu me lembre.. Um Alerta, não é uma constatação de um facto! Não é uma observação, é um AVISO para uma HIPÓTESE! E dizes que não há hipótese de haver valores que justifiquem o alerta!?

Até podemos chegar ao fim do dia e nenhuma estação ter valores na escala do Alerta Laranja.. E então? A previsão é que isso poderia acontecer, e provavelmente até pode acontecer em muitos sítios sem estações.

Se estás tão certo.. Então tens absoluta certeza que antes da frente passar, poder jurar que não há chances de local NENHUM do distrito de Faro ter precipitações acima de 21mm numa hora ou acima de 41mm em 6h?

Empresta-me a tua bola de cristal....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

V.R.S.A.

Vento forte, até a esplanda ao pe da minha loja já vou 2 vezes  , chuva moderada constante, e algumas inundações localizadas...

Assim vai aqui, um dia britanico!!


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jan 2010 às 13:40)

Por aqui, por volta das 13h15, choveu intensamente durante +/- 3 minutos, acompanhado de vento muito forte (a chuva vinha na horizontal)! Entretanto acalmou! Pelo radar, parece que o pior já terá passado! O vento já está a rodar para Norte, de acordo com as últimas rajadas! Vou com 7,1mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

Com a mudança na direcção do vento, a temperatura também já desce! Às 13h07 estavam 16,9ºC e neste momento estão 14,6ºC! A pressão atmosférica começou a subir também!! Continua a chover fraco!


----------



## zymolog (12 Jan 2010 às 15:02)

Por aqui chove desde as 9h30, 22,7mm acumulados até agora. A temperatura tem vindo a baixar desde as 12h00 passando de 12,7ºC para 9,8ºC actualmente. Vento de SSO por vezes forte (49,6km/h as 11h30)


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

14,2mm em Sagres na última hora.








Na precipitação acumulada, Monchique (430m) segue na frente com 54,4mm.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Jan 2010 às 18:44)

Realmente é impressionante o efeito de uma montanha maritima. Monchique já leva mais do que muitas estações do centro e norte(a avaliar pelos dados do seguimento centro e norte). 
E o efeito é potenciado por estas frentes a deslocarem-se de noroeste-sudoeste está mas que provado!!!, é quando  Monchique dá 10-0 ao restante Algarve.
Por aqui vai chuviscando e apesar da chuva não ter sido muita há água por todo o lado pois os terrenos já não aguentam mais. Realmente se tivesse havido picos de chuva forte tinha havido inundações por todo lado dai o alerta laranja não ter sido de todo descabido, talvez já a prever essa situação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

> *Deslizamentos de terras, queda de árvores e de estruturas no Algarve por causa do temporal*
> 
> Quedas de árvores, deslizamentos de terra, quedas de estruturas e de um cabo eléctrico e um acidente rodoviário foram algumas das ocorrências derivadas do mau tempo entre as 00:00 e as 15:00 de hoje.
> 
> ...



Para quem criticou o alerta laranja do IM aqui está a justificação, esteve bem o IM, tal como o Rozzo disse, o Aurélio anda sempre a criticar, por criticar o alerta é para o distrito de Faro e não para Faro, logo basta ver o número de ocorrências a São Brás de Alportel.

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, chuva e vento forte com rajadas bastante fortes ao início da tarde.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima/actual: 11.5ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2010 às 20:13)

Estremoz: Manhã com predomínio de vento forte; aguaceiros moderados ao longo de todo o dia.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2010 às 20:15)

*Chuva no Alentejo provoca inundações, quedas de árvores e estradas cortadas*

A chuva intensa provocou hoje no Alentejo mais de duas dezenas de inundações, em casas e em estradas, principalmente em Évora, sete quedas de árvores e dois deslizamentos de terra, informaram os bombeiros.
O Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Évora explicou à agência Lusa que os bombeiros foram chamados, entre as 11:30 e as 15:00, para resolver 19 pequenas inundações e três quedas de árvores. "As inundações aconteceram, sobretudo, devido a esgotos e sarjetas entupidas e a maior parte, 12, registou-se no concelho de Évora", adiantou a mesma fonte. Todas as situações, em Évora, Vila Viçosa, Mora, Arraiolos, Borba e Montemor-o-Novo, já foram resolvidas.
Na região de Portalegre, de acordo com o CDOS distrital, entre as 08:00 e as 14:00, ocorreram três inundações (uma em Crato, outra em Elvas e uma em Portalegre) e três quedas de árvores (uma em Avis e duas em Castelo de Vide). No mesmo distrito, em que todas as ocorrências já estão fechadas, segundo a fonte dos bombeiros, verificaram-se ainda "dois deslizamentos de terra para a via pública, em Portalegre e Avis, "mas sem danos".
No Litoral Alentejano, segundo o CDOS de Setúbal, a Estrada Nacional 390, entre São Domingos e Abela, no concelho de Santiago do Cacém, está cortada, devido à subida da ribeira de Corona. A Estrada Nacional 261, entre Santiago do Cacém em São Domingos, também está submersa, mas circulável, enquanto que, em Sines, o CDOS deu conta de algumas inundações em estradas e o trânsito está condicionado em duas rotundas da cidade.
Já na região de Beja, disse o CDOS do distrito, apenas foi registada uma queda de árvore.

Diário de Notícias


----------



## Stormm (12 Jan 2010 às 22:48)

Boas, ontem nao pude postar aqui no forum nenhumas informações devido a um problema que tive no meu pc, mas agora estive a ler tudo e tocando nos assuntos dos alertas de facto as vezes o Aurélio é um pouco exagerado!!
Eu acho que o IM fez bem em colocar o pais em alerta Laranja, de facto choveu bastante nalgumas zonas do pais e o vento cada vez estava mais forte!
Mas cada um é livre de dizer o que lhe apetece e o que quer!
Agora digo para ti Aurélio, porque será que existe tanta gente sempre a criticar-te e a dizer que és muito exagerado??
Porque será?
Nao estou a dizer que sei tudo! Claro que nao, mas tambem sei muita coisa! Nao estou a querer levantar conflitos mas acho um pouco estranho tanta gente estar te sempre a dizer a mesma coisa!!!!
Nao é por mal mas as vezes fico a pensar nas coisas que tu dizes...
Mas pronto isto é um forum e nao á razoes para levantar conflitos, apenas te estou a chamar á atenção e apenas te quero fazer pensar nalgumas coisas que dizes aqui no forum...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,9 ºC (11h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*O dia foi de temporal: vento muito forte pela manhã e aguaceiros frequentes, por vezes fortes. Tudo amainou depois das 19h30. Destaque já para as temperaturas, moderadamente mais altas que no Domingo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,7 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9, às 07h09).


----------



## redragon (13 Jan 2010 às 15:12)

Por aqui chuva miudinha desde manhã. 
Só por curisosidade:
Ontem fiz o percurso Elvas/Portalegre e de salientar o facto de os ribeiros estarem a transbordar, ribeira de Arroches e rio Caia cheíssimos!!!! Já há algum tempo que não via tal cenário. Tudo quanto é linha de água a transbordar!  :up:


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2010 às 15:23)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a chuva tem sido fraca, com uma acumulação de 1,6mm até agora. A temperatura está nos 16,9ºC!

A pressão atmosférica começou a descer a partir das 11h, tal como a intensidade do vento, mas mantendo-se fraco ainda.

Se chegar alguma coisa cá (precipitação e vento mais intensos), será mais para o final da tarde (de acordo com o radar).


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2010 às 16:34)

Chuva moderada a forte por aqui neste momento! Com vento um pouquinho mais forte!


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jan 2010 às 17:33)

São Brás de Alportel já ultrapassou a média pelo segundo mês consecutivo e falta mais uns milimetros nesta lista de ontem e hoje http://snirh.pt/snirh/dados_base/site/janela_verdados.php?sites=920685676&pars=413026594&tmin=01/01/2010&tmax=13/01/2010

Ao que parece vamos ter uma semana de descanço da chuva e depois a ver se ela volta para a última semana do mês.
A ver se o ciclo não se interrompe para poder compensar os anos perdidos.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2010 às 19:37)

Estremoz: Tarde e início da noite com temporal (períodos de chuva, por vezes intensos, e vento moderado a forte no final da tarde).


----------



## YuRiSsS (13 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

Vim agora de Évora e posso afirmar que o vento por lá é forte!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos. O vento esse sopra forte com rajadas muito fortes que já causaram estragos nas janelas do prédio, que já partiram-se 2. Chuva nada.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 10.6ºC
actual: 17.0ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Aproveitar as últimas gotas porque depois é só uns chuviscos no fim de semana e depois fecha a torneira até ao fim do mês, vamos ver é se não fecha o resto do ano.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

A chuva que caiu durante grande parte da tarde e noite rendeu *5mm*  no Sitio das Fontes! Pensei que tivesse sido um pouco mais! Por agora já parou de chover, mas o vento tem aumentado de intensidade, tendo tido uma rajada máxima de *69,2 km/h* às 23h22! A pressão atmosférica começou a subir novamente! Sigo com 16,1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2010 às 00:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (19h59)
Temperatura mínima (na noite passada) = 7,7 ºC (00h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Esta Quarta-feira foi mais um dia de muita chuva, principalmente durante a tarde e início da noite. O vento tem estado forte, com rajadas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,7 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9, às 07h09).


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2010 às 09:25)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, hoje ainda não choveu! A noite foi seca, com vento moderado com rajada máxima de 55 km/h e uma minima de 13,7ºC. Por agora, sigo com 14,4ºC, céu com algumas nuvens, mas com o sol a mostrar-se mais firme que nos últimos dias! Sabe bem este sol, para poder abrir as janelas de casa, o que nos últimos tempos tem sido difícil!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2010 às 11:34)

Estremoz: Mais uma manhã com períodos de chuva, por vezes intensos 

A temperatura continua relativamente baixa com sensação de frio 8 ºC


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2010 às 11:53)

Dia de Primavera e tarde para estar na esplanada a gozar o sol. Parece que isto vai estabilizar por 1 ou 2 semanas...


----------



## YuRiSsS (14 Jan 2010 às 12:07)

Entre as 10hrs e as 11.45hrs choveu bem por Montemor-o-Novo e fez bastante vento... 

Agora acalmou e parece que a tarde vai ser calma com o sol a espreitar...


----------



## vagas (14 Jan 2010 às 13:22)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Entre as 10hrs e as 11.45hrs choveu bem por Montemor-o-Novo e fez bastante vento...
> 
> Agora acalmou e parece que a tarde vai ser calma com o sol a espreitar...



Foi mesmo de realçar que o pior foi mesmo o vento mas grande chuvada que  aqui caiu


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta situação meteorológica que causou queda de neve desde Campo Maior / Elvas até ao Alandroal / Arcos tem a haver muito com as seguintes situações:
> -Fluxo de leste ou sudeste (fluxo de ar frio junto ao solo);
> -Disposição do relevo, com a presença de um vasto anticlinal que se estende desde Sousel até às redondezas do Alandroal, o que obriga as massas de ar procedentes de leste a subir, favorecendo a condensação e a precipitação.
> Por exemplo, o Redondo ficando já a oeste deste anticlinal não reporta estes tipos de situações meteorológicas.



Um esquema simplificado:







O anticlinal prolonga-se a partir do Concelho de Sousel e tem +/- a direcção Estremoz-Alandroal; apresenta uma altitude ligeiramente acima dos 400 metros e separa duas áreas de altitude inferior (uma a leste, onde se localiza Elvas, e outra a oeste, que constitui um vale que separa o anticlinal da Serra d`Ossa). No Inverno, o ar frio em situações anticiclónicas tende a descer para estes vales, onde se registam as temperaturas mais baixas da região.


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

Excelente e eloquente explicação!
Parabéns, Gerofil!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2010 às 19:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,9 ºC (13h03)
Temperatura mínima = 6,7 ºC (03h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,7 ºC (dia 4); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)
Precipitação acumulada em Janeiro (até dia 14) = 145,3 mm (valor aproximado; erro máximo de 10 mm).


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado sem chuva.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Jan 2010 às 12:53)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu muito nublado, chuva molha tolos neste momento!!!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2010 às 15:39)

Alandroal: Tempo ameno e com períodos de chuva fraca 

Temperatura de 12 ºC; parece que a chuva vai ficar mais alguns dias, embora com alternância entre os vários dias quanto à sua quantidade.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Jan 2010 às 11:34)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 14.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,5 ºC (15h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,5 ºC (dia 17); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jan 2010 às 12:43)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, por aqui tempo cinzento, ameno, sem chuva... De manha ainda estava um sol, mas agora está completamente encoberto...

Duvido que chova por estas bandas..


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2010 às 15:13)

Dia muito cinzento por aqui. Diria o comum dos mortais que estará prestes a cair o "carmo e a trindade" mas pelos vistos não passa de fogo de vista.
Já cairam alguns chuviscos e não deve passar disso mesmo, mais alguns chuviscos para o dia de hoje.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu muito nublado

> vento fraco

> 14.5ºC


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2010 às 19:50)

E chove neste momento moderado!!! Quem diria...
Pessoal do litoral reportem qualquer coisa...ou será que só chove aqui no monte


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2010 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (14h05)
Temperatura mínima = 10,1 ºC (02h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Alguns períodos de chuva fraca marcaram este dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *15,4 ºC* (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,7 ºC (14h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Alguns períodos de chuva ao início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## YuRiSsS (20 Jan 2010 às 01:30)

Detesto estes dias... Em que chove uns aguaceiros fracos, o dia completamente cinzento sem ver o SOL praticamente, prefiro um dia de bom sol ou um dia bem molhado... O que faltava mesmo agora era umas trovoadas...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2010 às 13:59)

Boa tarde,

Após uma noite mais fresquita, com uma minima de 6.9ºC, o dia amanheceu com algumas neblinas e céu parcialmente nublado, com o sol a brilhar por alguns períodos durante a manhã. Entretanto o céu encobriu totalmente e voltou a chuva fraca, com 0,8mm acumulados até agora. Sigo com 15,5ºC, vento fraco e chuvinha fraquinha!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2010 às 00:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (12h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2010 às 20:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia nublado com algumas abertas, com um frio.

Máxima: 15.3ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC
actual: 10.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (14h33)
Temperatura mínima = 6,1 ºC (04h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2010 às 14:35)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia tem sido de céu parcialmente nublado, com o sol a brilhar por largos períodos. Sigo com 16,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (14h39)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (08h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*A pressão atmosférica desceu bastante de ontem para hoje.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## Vince (22 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

A depressão vai evoluindo a Oeste, havendo já algumas descargas no mar.
Durante a madrugada vai rumar para sudeste passando o centro a sul do Algarve devendo trazer alguma precipitação e provavelmente também alguma trovoada a algumas zonas do sul na madrugada e manhã.








Última saída do GFS (18z) para as 6z (Pressão,vento,precipitação e cape/li)


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2010 às 00:17)

Que virá ai esta noite? Parece que vem com bastante força!!!
Está tudo ocupado a falar do "amigo AA" e não aproveitam este último folgo


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2010 às 01:34)

trovoadas disse:


> Que virá ai esta noite? Parece que vem com bastante força!!!
> Está tudo ocupado a falar do "amigo AA" e não aproveitam este último folgo



Sim, parece estar a entrar com alguma intensidade.






Das 0h às 1h, Sagres acumulou 4mm.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2010 às 01:44)

Por aqui também já chove!
No sitio das Fontes vou com 2mm acumulados!


----------



## Vince (23 Jan 2010 às 11:25)

E é pelo extremo sul que a chuva se despede por uns tempos de Portugal continental, deixando cerca de 10 a 20mm no Algarve desde a meia noite. A actividade eléctrica foi quase nula.






Sagres





Portimão





Faro





Castro Marim


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Jan 2010 às 12:26)

V.R.S.A.

Muita chuva por aqui, algumas ruas alagadas...

Nada de actividade electrica...

E muita molha que ja apanhei


----------



## Lousano (23 Jan 2010 às 12:32)

Tornado em Lagos



> Lagos, Faro, 23 Jan (Lusa) -- Um mini-tornado registado hoje de madrugada em Lagos, Algarve, causou a queda de algumas árvores e sinais de trânsito e danificou o tecto de um supermercado e de um estabelecimento de comida rápida, disse à Lusa fonte oficial.
> 
> Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS) explicou que os ventos fortes e a chuva sentidos esta noite, no Algarve, foram registados como um "mini-tornado na cidade de Lagos cerca das 03:00" que provocou danos materiais no supermercado Recheio e no restaurante Macdonalds.
> 
> ...



Fonte: Lusa


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2010 às 12:35)

Boas, por aqui, caíram 18 mm até ao momento, não sei é onde o IM viu o vento de Sul ele está de leste moderado a forte e sempre este de leste/sueste.

Sigo com apenas 13.1ºC e está frio. Agora quando voltará a cair alguma coisa, pelo menos até 8 de Fevereiro nada cairá, será uma completa pasmaceira de tempo. Sol e mais sol.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2010 às 12:38)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h nas estações amadoras:

31,9mm - Tavira (Ciência Viva)
26,7mm - Almancil
21,8mm - Albufeira
17,0mm - Santa Bárbara de Nexe, Faro
15,5mm - Sitio das Fontes, Lagoa
15,2mm - Benafim, Alto fica
15,0mm - Faro (turismo)
11,2mm - São Brás de Alportel (até às 10:48)


Quanto a EMAs, synops do meio-dia:

16,0mm - Faro
11,0mm - Sagres


----------



## rozzo (23 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

Lousano disse:


> Lagos, Faro, 23 Jan (Lusa) -- Um mini-tornado registado hoje de madrugada em Lagos, Algarve, causou a queda de algumas árvores e sinais de trânsito e danificou o tecto de um supermercado e de um estabelecimento de comida rápida, disse à Lusa fonte oficial.
> 
> Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS) explicou que os ventos fortes e a chuva sentidos esta noite, no Algarve, foram registados como um "mini-tornado na cidade de Lagos cerca das 03:00" que provocou danos materiais no supermercado Recheio e no restaurante Macdonalds.
> 
> ...



Bom, por este andar..

Qualquer dia a palavra "tornado" é retirada do dicionário de português..

Sendo substituida pela palavra.. "mini-tornado"...



Já não vale a pena dizer muito...


----------



## PauloSR (23 Jan 2010 às 13:02)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

mais um "mini-tornado"  Este termo anda na moda! 

Mini-tornado em Lagos atinge supermercado e viaturas
Lagos: há registo ainda de árvores e sinais de trânsito caídos

Um mini-tornado provocou alguns estragos em Lagos, no Algarve, na última madrugada, disse ao tvi24.pt uma fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro.

«Tratou-se de um mini-tornado em Lagos», disse essa fonte, referindo que o alerta foi dado às 3h24 da última madrugada.

Segundo o CDOS, não há registo de vítimas, embora haja danos materiais. «Provocou danos num supermercado, num estabelecimento McDonald`s e em duas viaturas ligeiras», explicou a fonte.

Os ventos causaram ainda a queda de algumas árvores e de sinais de trânsito. 

in: http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/lagos-mini-tornado-vento-mau-tempo-algarve-tvi24/1133608-4071.htm

Quanto à "polemica" dos enjoos do sol ou da chuva, do diluvio ou da seca, a minha singela opinião é que merecemos uns bons dias de sol! Anda tudo já com uma depressão aqui no minho!  

Saudações!


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2010 às 16:26)

precipitação em portugal entre as 14h de ontem e as 14h de hoje, a negrito as precipitaçoes registradas nas synops do sul:

1*  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 16.0 mm* 
2 * Sagres (Portugal) 11.0 mm  *
3  Flores Acores (Portugal) 9.0 mm  
4  *Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 7.1 mm  *
5  *Beja (Portugal) 3.1 mm  *
6  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 3.0 mm  
7  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 3.0 mm  
8  *Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 2.0 mm  *
9  Funchal (Portugal) 2.0 mm  
10 * Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 1.7 mm  *
11  Braganca (Portugal) 1.4 mm  
12  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 1.3 mm  
13  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 1.0 mm  
14  Porto Santo (Portugal) 0.8 mm  
15  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 0.7 mm  
16  Vila Real (Portugal) 0.7 mm  
17  Monte Real (Portugal) 0.3 mm  
18  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 0.1 mm


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2010 às 17:45)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a noite e manhã foi de chuva, que parou por volta das 12h. Como já aqui foi dito, não houve actividade eléctrica nenhuma.

Acumulei no Sitio das Fontes 15,4mm e na cidade de Lagoa 13,2mm! A tarde foi de céu parcialmente nublado, com boas abertas. O vento está de Norte, e sigo com 15,6ºC.


----------



## frederico (23 Jan 2010 às 18:02)

Parece que houve algumas cheias na zona de Manta Rota e Castro Marim (que pelas minhas contas terá acumulado perto de 25 mm).


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2010 às 18:46)

O evento do tornado esta madrugada foi reportado no ESSL, http://www.essl.org/ESWD/ e foi confirmado pelos técnicos da organização.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2010 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde e chuva durante a madrugada e manhã, trovoada nem uma.

Máxima: 16.3ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC

Precipitação: 18 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2010 às 13:09)

*Lagos: Telhas voam em 70 metros quadrados de cobertura comercial
Minitornado levanta telhado*

Pouco passava das três da manhã quando o barulho do vento se sobrepôs ao da chuva. Um minitornado varreu em pouco tempo uma faixa de terreno entre a marina de Lagos e a entrada na cidade a partir da Estrada Nacional 125, danificando a cobertura de duas superfícies comerciais e dois automóveis e derrubando sinais de trânsito. De acordo com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro, o temporal da madrugada de ontem não provocou outras ocorrências na região.


Fátima Nobre, moradora na Urbanização Varandas de S. João, acordou com o barulho. "Parecia que ia arrancar as janelas. Apanhei um susto. Só se via coisas pelo ar." Mesmo em frente, o grossista Recheio perdia telhas em mais de 70 metros quadrados da sua cobertura. No McDonald’s, muito próximo, também houve estragos na cobertura. E voaram chapas metálicas da vedação da obra da futura esquadra da PSP. Tal como desapareceu uma mesa da varanda de Fátima Nobre.

Júlio Barroso, presidente da Câmara de Lagos, disse ao CM não haver feridos e garantiu que os sinais de trânsito derrubados serão repostos "a partir de segunda-feira". Em Setembro do ano passado, um fenómeno semelhante ocorreu na mesma zona, levantando barcos da água e danificando três veleiros num estaleiro perto do porto de pesca. *O empresário náutico Hugo Henriques disse que num instrumento de um barco ficaram marcadas rajadas de 120 km/h*. "Com esta repetição, talvez se justifique pensar em estudar a situação", admitiu Júlio Barroso.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## David sf (24 Jan 2010 às 16:38)

Forte aguaceiro, com pingos muito grossos, há cerca de 10 minutos em Portel. Não durou muito mas deu para fazer poças de água.


----------



## Earthling (24 Jan 2010 às 19:02)

Tao mas ninguem mete ai as imagens de radar desse "mini" tornado??

Va la senhores especialistas 

obrigracias


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jan 2010 às 19:12)

Ontem às 03h e às 03:30h:


----------



## Earthling (24 Jan 2010 às 19:23)

hmmm isso não é o máximo de reflectividade pois não?

era esse que queria 

mas obrigado na mesma!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jan 2010 às 20:25)

David sf disse:


> Forte aguaceiro, com pingos muito grossos, há cerca de 10 minutos em Portel. Não durou muito mas deu para fazer poças de água.



Esta tarde fui para o alqueva e vi bem esse aguaceiro tinha barras de chuva forte, parecia uma pequena trovoada daquelas que vêm no verão, pena não ter levado a máquina fotográfica.


----------



## David sf (24 Jan 2010 às 21:14)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Esta tarde fui para o alqueva e vi bem esse aguaceiro tinha barras de chuva forte, parecia uma pequena trovoada daquelas que vêm no verão, pena não ter levado a máquina fotográfica.



Parecia, mas faltou o ingrediente principal, a trovoada. Mas face ao que estava anunciado, que seria uma semana seca, não foi mau. Terça feira as condições para estes eventos serão maiores.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2010 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,6 ºC (14h37)
Temperatura mínima = 7,8 ºC (08h10)

*O dia foi de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros muito raros.*

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,4 ºC (14h50)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 5,2 ºC (07h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## Brunomc (25 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

*Dados Actuais :*


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 4.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2010 às 08:54)

Bom dia!

A noite por aqui foi fresquita, com uma minima de 6,2ºC.
Neste momento, sigo com 8,0ºC e céu parcialmente nublado, acompanhado por vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## David sf (26 Jan 2010 às 08:57)

Em Portel mínima de 2,2 graus. Neste momento 3,9 com muitas nuvens, vento moderado e ameaça precipitação.

Em Cáceres nevou. E em Portalegre, não está aí ninguém?


----------



## actioman (26 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

Em Elvas no vidros do carro podem-se ver alguma coisa menos líquida que derrete, mas muito pouca coisa.. Em especial nas cotas acima dos 300 mts.A temperatura anda nos 3,5ºC. Faltou aqui altura para a coisa se compor. Mas também não esperava nada de especial. Em Portalegre parece haver os ingredientes todos...


----------



## David sf (26 Jan 2010 às 09:06)

actioman disse:


> Em Elvas no vidros do carro podem-se ver alguma coisa menos líquida que derrete, mas muito pouca coisa.. Em especial nas cotas acima dos 300 mts.A temperatura anda nos 3,5ºC. Faltou aqui altura para a coisa se compor. Mas também não esperava nada de especial. Em Portalegre parece haver os ingredientes todos...



Durante a noite em Espanha nevou com essa temperatura. Os -30 a 500hpa a fazerem das suas. Mas acho que a janela de tempo para que precipite algo que não chuva está-se a fechar neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2010 às 09:10)

Estremoz: Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos pela manhã. A temperatura é agora de 3,1 ºC, com mínima de 1,9 ºC às 03h50.
Destaque para o vento forte com rajadas de leste.






CopyRight@Sat24.com


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2010 às 09:29)

Acordei com 2,8º e com chuviscos.O que fiz....? Alto da serra de S.Mamede.Nevava com grande intensidade, mas com um vento muito forte. Começou a acumular quando tive  que vir para baixo. Na descida já caiam flocos aos 700m. Neste momento posso afirmar que o mesmo acontece na cidade. Misturado com água gelada...não dá sequer para acumular. Bela surpresa !!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2010 às 09:31)

Mais logo coloco fotos e videos !!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2010 às 09:42)

Neva também em Marvão !!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Jan 2010 às 10:28)

por agora vão caindo umas farrapos pequeninos e leves. Nada de especial...mas sempre é diferente !!! 

http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Neve começou a cair em Marvão  
26-Jan-2010  


Está a nevar em Marvão...
O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) colocou esta terça-feira seis distritos sob aviso amarelo devido ao vento forte e a Protecção Civil divulgou recomendações por causa das temperaturas baixas em todo o País. 

Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco e Portalegre são os distritos que estão sob aviso amarelo devido ao vento forte previsto.


----------



## David sf (26 Jan 2010 às 11:04)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Bela surpresa !!!!



É provavelmente um dos grandes mistérios dos últimos tempos neste fórum. Porque o que aconteceu esta manhã foi quase coincidente com o previsto pelos modelos, desde há 72h. Mas ao invés de se discutir esta depressão, maldisse-se o anticiclone, a seca, o calor, e as previsões de neve eram 'alucinantes'. Fica para memória futura. Amanhã há outra depressão em altitude, mas devido ao seu pior posicionamento, só haverá precipitação no Algarve. De qualquer modo teremos isos abaixo de -4 a 850hpa.

Por aqui ainda não choveu, a temperatura já ultrapassou os 6 graus.


----------



## frederico (26 Jan 2010 às 11:18)

Pelo radar parece que vai entrar uma mancha de precipitação no sotavento algarvio vinda da Andaluzia. Há alguma hipótese de queda de neve na Serra do Caldeirão?


----------



## meteo (26 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

David sf disse:


> É provavelmente um dos grandes mistérios dos últimos tempos neste fórum.* Porque o que aconteceu esta manhã foi quase coincidente com o previsto pelos modelos, desde há 72h. Mas ao invés de se discutir esta depressão, maldisse-se o anticiclone, a seca, o calor, e as previsões de neve eram 'alucinantes'. *Fica para memória futura. Amanhã há outra depressão em altitude, mas devido ao seu pior posicionamento, só haverá precipitação no Algarve. De qualquer modo teremos isos abaixo de -4 a 850hpa.
> 
> Por aqui ainda não choveu, a temperatura já ultrapassou os 6 graus.



São os que estão mal-habituados( dizem que antigamente não havia anticiclone no Inverno,era neve em Bragança todos os dias e chuva fortissima todos os dias em Faro). Não havia anticiclone no Inverno e em Setembro depois dos meses quentes nunca havia seca no Algarve e Alentejo.Onde é que já se viu ficarmos contentes depois de 2 meses de belas chuvas,neve em cotas baixas,e quase sairmos da seca em locais que estava em seca severa no Outono?É bom é criticar o S.Pedro quando vem 1 ou 2 semanas de Sol( que anormalidade..... )



Parabéns MeteoPtg,até nesta semana mais calma temos belos fenómenos! Que grande Inverno até agora! E ainda falta mais de mes e meio para acabar


----------



## trovoadas (26 Jan 2010 às 12:03)

Aguardo uma bela surpresa aqui no caldeirão vamos lá ver se se repete o que aconteceu faz hoje 3 anos.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2010 às 12:04)

A partir de um ponto de observação perto de Estremoz confirmo que o topo das nuvens toca a superfície terrestre apenas na região a nordeste de Portalegre (talvez a partir dos 700/800 metros de altitude). Praticamente em quase todo o restante Alto Alentejo ocorre a alternância entre períodos de céu muito e pouco nublado, com algumas abertas e muito vento, mas sem precipitação assinalável.

Pelas imagens de satélite (aqui) pode-se ver que *o céu está agora a limpar, de Norte para Sul*. Provavelmente teremos outro aumento da nebulosidade nas regiões do sul, mas apenas a partir do meio da tarde em diante.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Jan 2010 às 12:51)

Por aqui céu muito nublado agora (há 2 horas estava praticamente limpo) e começa a chuviscar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e já caiu um aguaceiro fraquinho. Surpresas pode haver quer no Caldeirão, quer em Monchique, tal como a previsão aponta para a noite e madrugada de 5ªfeira pode nevar na Serra de Monchique.


----------



## David sf (26 Jan 2010 às 12:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e já caiu um aguaceiro fraquinho. Surpresas pode haver quer no Caldeirão, quer em Monchique, tal como a previsão aponta para a noite e madrugada de 5ªfeira pode nevar na Serra de Monchique.



Hoje é difícil haver surpresas na forma de neve. Acho que a esta hora já não há cota para o Caldeirão, e vejo difícil a precipitação chegar a Monchique enquanto houver cota, mais ou menos até às 3 da tarde. Mas surpresa que o é, é sempre difícil. Já para a noite da Quarta para Quinta, aí já acho que é muito possível.


----------



## |Ciclone| (26 Jan 2010 às 13:02)

Por aqui vão caindo umas pingas, temperatura actual 10,9ºC a descer bem depressa.
Esta tarde se nevar, só se for na foia talvez ao fim do dia se houver precipitação, mas vamos a ver.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2010 às 14:13)

Por aqui já chove desde as 13h15. Está uma sensação de frio daquelas de gelar!! Estou com 10,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes. 

Na zona de Monchique também já chove. O alto da serra está completamente debaixo das nuvens. Em Monchique estão 5,9ºC neste momento e com tendência de descida!


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2010 às 15:01)

Muita nebulosidade a entrar agora na zona da Amareleja.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jan 2010 às 16:48)

Aguaceiros fracos na hora de almoço. Agora nebolusidade média sem grande expressão e convecção fraca. Hoje parecem ter terminado as hipoteses de neve... mesmo no alto da fóia...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2010 às 18:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,3 ºC (14h10)
Temperatura mínima = 1,9 ºC (03h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado sobretudo pelo vento moderado a forte de leste; o céu apresentou-se quase sempre muito nublado e ocorreram aguaceiros fracos logo ao início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2010 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e aguaceiros fracos.

Máxima: 12.7ºC
mínima: 7.0ºC
actual: 10.2ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Este vento dá cabo das mínimas.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jan 2010 às 22:08)

*Dados Actuais : *


> céu limpo

> vento fraco

> 8.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2010 às 15:26)

Estremoz: Tempo muito frio  com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado de nordeste. Temperatura máxima em torno dos 8 ºC. Ontem as rajadas de vento levaram literalmente algumas lâmpadas dos candeeiros de iluminação pública daqui da cidade.

*Vento forte derruba árvores em Portalegre*

O vento forte que se registou esta madrugada na região de Portalegre provocou a queda de árvores e esteve na origem do corte temporário de uma estrada local. De acordo com a fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Portalegre, o vento forte provocou a queda de seis árvores em Portalegre e uma em Castelo de Vide. 
A mesma fonte adiantou ainda que, devido à queda de árvores, a estrada nacional 246, entre Vargem (Portalegre) e Castelo de Vide, esteve temporariamente cortada ao trânsito hoje de manhã. 

PÚBLICO


----------



## actioman (27 Jan 2010 às 15:57)

Bem se não visse não acreditava, acabou de nevar em Elvas (neve 100%. Puxada a vento de leste) com uns amenos 7ºC  

Durou uns 2 ou 3 minutos e mais para o fim do aguaceiro era água-neve

E esta ein!!!!


----------



## David sf (27 Jan 2010 às 16:08)

actioman disse:


> Bem se não visse não acreditava, acabou de nevar em Elvas (neve 100% puxada a vento de leste) com uns amenos 7ºC
> 
> Durou uns 2 ou 3 minutos e mais para o fim do aguaceiro era água-neve
> 
> E esta ein!!!!



Espectáculo! Agora dirige-se para Estremoz, Évora. 

Quanto desceu a temperatura?


----------



## bishop (27 Jan 2010 às 16:10)

Olá boa tarde

Aqui no Crato sigo com 6 graus e céu limpo
Para os lados da Serra de São Mamede e Portalagre vê-se muita nublosidade..não sei até que ponto poderá ocorrer precipitação, que caso venha a acontecer, poderá ser de neve ou água-neve ( na minha opinião).


----------



## actioman (27 Jan 2010 às 16:24)

David sf disse:


> Espectáculo! Agora dirige-se para Estremoz, Évora.
> 
> Quanto desceu a temperatura?



Estava nos 10,4ºC. e baixou até aos 7ºC sensivelmente. E eram flocos mesmo! Com tamanho médio e pequeno. Só no fim do episódio é que vieram apenas "microflocos" entre algumas gotas de água. Não chegou a molhar completamente o chão, mas inclusive ficavam no metal dos carros! 

Será que foi uma ajuda da baixa HR que se situa abaixo dos 50%? 

Muito bom , deu para lavar a vista e alegrar o dia aqui no work! .

Malta do Alandroal (Gerofil ) vejam lá se por ai cai alguma coisa!?


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2010 às 16:44)

Impressionante a célula que estará a passar agora algures sobre o Alandroal, progredindo para sudoeste. É um espectáculo visto a partir de Estremoz. Falta-me a máquina fotográfica neste momento …





copyright © 2008 IM

Logo mais confirmo se chegou lá a nevar.


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2010 às 16:52)

actioman disse:


> Será que foi uma ajuda da baixa HR que se situa abaixo dos 50%?




Sim, a atmosfera está bastante seca como ontem, e em teoria com humidade relativa tão reduzida dessa ordem, 50%, há ainda 20% de possibilidade do floco se manter mesmo com +5ºC. O resto deve ter sido ajuda do vento a transportar rapidamente os flocos em ar muito seco.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jan 2010 às 16:56)

Vince disse:


> Sim, a atmosfera está bastante seca como ontem, e em teoria com humidade relativa tão reduzida dessa ordem, 50%, há ainda 20% de possibilidade do floco se manter mesmo com +5ºC. O resto deve ter sido ajuda do vento a transportar rapidamente os flocos em ar muito seco.



Como disse no tópico, ontem houve neve/aguaneve mais tarde, com temperatura de 3.5ºC, muito mais probabilidade, para além da humidade a mais ou menos 45%.

Liguei logo para o Im e disseram-me que não havia nuvens para isso, que a temperatura era demasiado alta, e que apesar da baixa humidade e do vento de Este, era impossível.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Jan 2010 às 17:24)

actioman disse:


> Bem se não visse não acreditava, acabou de nevar em Elvas (neve 100%. Puxada a vento de leste) com uns amenos 7ºC
> 
> Durou uns 2 ou 3 minutos e mais para o fim do aguaceiro era água-neve
> 
> E esta ein!!!!





Aqui também aconteceu igual...entre as 16:30h/16:45h 

A Temperatura desceu cerca de 4ºC...estavam na altura do aguaceiro 5,1ºC e um Chill perto dos 0ºC















Temp. actual 6,4ºC


----------



## redragon (27 Jan 2010 às 19:18)

actioman disse:


> Estava nos 10,4ºC. e baixou até aos 7ºC sensivelmente. E eram flocos mesmo! Com tamanho médio e pequeno. Só no fim do episódio é que vieram apenas "microflocos" entre algumas gotas de água. Não chegou a molhar completamente o chão, mas inclusive ficavam no metal dos carros!
> 
> Será que foi uma ajuda da baixa HR que se situa abaixo dos 50%?
> 
> ...





confirmo!! apesar de n ter assistido fui avisado por pelo menos 3 pessoas


----------



## frederico (27 Jan 2010 às 20:34)

Vejam o radar. Vai animação para o sotavento algarvio, deve estar mesmo a chegar.


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2010 às 20:37)

actioman disse:


> Estava nos 10,4ºC. e baixou até aos 7ºC sensivelmente. E eram flocos mesmo! Com tamanho médio e pequeno. Só no fim do episódio é que vieram apenas "microflocos" entre algumas gotas de água. Não chegou a molhar completamente o chão, mas inclusive ficavam no metal dos carros!
> 
> Será que foi uma ajuda da baixa HR que se situa abaixo dos 50%?
> 
> ...



Muito interessante o registo! 
Não terá sido antes sleet?


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jan 2010 às 20:39)

Boa Noite..aqui por Vendas Novas estou com 6.5¤C e vento fraco..noite muito desagradavel :S


----------



## |Ciclone| (27 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

frederico disse:


> Vejam o radar. Vai animação para o sotavento algarvio, deve estar mesmo a chegar.



Pois é já se nota o vento a intensificar-se, mas o engraçado é que estão 9,8ºC e humidade 27%. Provavelmente vai cair alguma neve nos pontos mais altos das serras algarvias.


----------



## David sf (27 Jan 2010 às 21:06)

A noite promete ser animada no Algarve. Em Huelva a temperatura está nos 6 graus, descendo cerca de 3 graus quando começou a chover. Em Aracena (mais ou menos 700m)  está a nevar bem. Como se viu esta tarde em Elvas, está em aberto a ocorrência de supresas, e não só na Serra de Monchique.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

Em Tavira já chove: 0,2mm.
A temperatura está nos 7,1ºC.


Imagem de radar da intensidade de precipitação:


----------



## |Ciclone| (27 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

Em Faro chuva fraca, 7,8ºC, humidade 42%, vento moderado


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2010 às 22:21)

Em Olhão, vento e muito frio e já nevou. A temperatura está nos 6.7ºC e está um frio. Afinal, não nevou, só caiu água que pena, talvez amanhã acorde com um belo nevão.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jan 2010 às 22:55)

aqui chove fraco....quanto a neve vamos la ver se a temperatura mantem tendencia de descida


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2010 às 23:19)

Boa noite!
Estou em Silves neste momento, e chove moderadamente!
Está um frio de rachar! Estou com 7,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com 0,8mm acumulados!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2010 às 23:24)

Na estação amadora da EB23 de Monchique, a temperatura está nos 4,0ºC! Se houver precipitação naquela zona, principalmente na Fóia (que deve estar com uma temperatura ainda mais baixa), poderão cair alguns flocos, julgo eu!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,0 ºC (14h57)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 2,6 ºC (07h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 2,2 ºC  
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Neste momento destaque para o baixo valor da temperatura e sobretudo o vento moderado, com rajadas de sueste.
Esta tarde ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos a sueste de Estremoz.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

Em Monchique já chove, e com 3,3ºC de temperatura!
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39


----------



## trovoadas (27 Jan 2010 às 23:38)

uma célula enorme no mar pena não apanharmos com nada


----------



## AnDré (27 Jan 2010 às 23:52)

ecobcg disse:


> Em Monchique já chove, e com 3,3ºC de temperatura!
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39



Tendo em conta que essa estação está a 420m de altitude, e que a Foia tem 902m, a probabilidade de estar a nevar lá é muito grande.


Há registo de descargas a sul de Faro.


----------



## actioman (27 Jan 2010 às 23:59)

belem disse:


> Muito interessante o registo!
> Não terá sido antes sleet?




Garanto-te que não!  E sei muito bem o que é sleet. Aliás sleet foi o que ocorreu no final do mini-episódio de aguaceiro de neve. E até te digo mais, foi precisamente na parte mais a sueste da célula e da cidade que mais nevou!

Só estou à espera de umas fotos que me dizem ter tirado (na zona da cidade que nevou com mais intensidade), e se houver alguma de jeito eu posto aqui .


Neste momento vou com 3,4ºC e já tenho esta temperatura estagnada há uns bons minutos.


----------



## belem (28 Jan 2010 às 00:05)

actioman disse:


> Garanto-te que não!  E sei muito bem o que é sleet. Aliás sleet foi o que ocorreu no final do mini-episódio de aguaceiro de neve. E até te digo mais, foi precisamente na parte mais a sueste da célula e da cidade que mais nevou!
> 
> Só estou à espera de umas fotos que me dizem ter tirado (na zona da cidade que nevou com mais intensidade), e se houver alguma de jeito eu posto aqui .
> 
> ...



Ok, obrigado pelo esclarecimento. 
A que altitude se fez o registo ( suponho que na cidade de Elvas se esteja a um pouco mais de 300 metros) ou não?
E na Serra de S. Mamede como estão as coisas?


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Kraliv disse:


> Aqui também aconteceu igual...entre as 16:30h/16:45h
> 
> A Temperatura desceu cerca de 4ºC...estavam na altura do aguaceiro 5,1ºC e um Chill perto dos 0ºC
> 
> Temp. actual 6,4ºC



E a tua webcam, não "apanhou" o evento?
Como Gerofil não se manifestou mais, calculo que não tenha caído nada pelo Alandroal não? 




belem disse:


> Ok, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
> A que altitude se fez o registo ( suponho que na cidade de Elvas se esteja a um pouco mais de 300 metros) ou não?
> E na Serra de S. Mamede como estão as coisas?



Eu estava a pouco mais de 300 mts, mas onde houve precipitação com maior intensidade em forma de neve (isto por relatos de familiares e amigos), foi na zona SE da cidade e as cotas andam nos 270 mts .

Como o Vince já confirmou e eu bem desconfiava, houve vento a puxar e uma HR na ordem dos 46% logo foi o suficiente. Ainda no Redondo e segundo o Kraliv andavam pelos 5ºC aproximadamente, mas aqui foi com uns escaldantes 7ºC. A Natureza tem certamente destas coisas e é este factor surpresa que me apaixona tanto na meteorologia.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2010 às 00:46)

actioman disse:


> Como Gerofil não se manifestou mais, calculo que não tenha caído nada pelo Alandroal não?



Eu passei a tarde em Estremoz; por contactos telefónicos soube que apenas choveu, tanto no Alandroal como em Vila Viçosa.
*
Entretanto uma banda de nebulosidade já atravessou, esta noite, o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve, de Este para Oeste, com precipitação em alguns locais.*


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,7 ºC (14h50)
Temperatura mínima = 1,4 ºC (07h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Finalmente o vento quase se calou e a temperatura já está muito mais agradável.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2010 às 00:39)

actioman disse:


> Garanto-te que não!  E sei muito bem o que é sleet. Aliás sleet foi o que ocorreu no final do mini-episódio de aguaceiro de neve. E até te digo mais, foi precisamente na parte mais a sueste da célula e da cidade que mais nevou!
> 
> Só estou à espera de umas fotos que me dizem ter tirado (na zona da cidade que nevou com mais intensidade), e se houver alguma de jeito eu posto aqui .
> 
> ...




Ora e como o prometido aqui fica uma foto que ilustra e bem o momento de ontem . Pena não haver mais em condições, mas acho que apanhou toda a gente de surpresa e os flocos não era de grande tamanho, como tal fica para a posteridade. Neve em Elvas com 7ºC 






Quanto ao dia de hoje (ou melhor ontem,porque já passa da meia-noite ), a máxima foi até aos 13ºC e a mínima foi de 3,4ºC. O dia foi de Sol, mas à sombra não se podia estar! 

Neste momento registo 3,3ºC e continua a descer. A pressão está nos 1016hPa


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia!

A noite aqui para estes lados foi bem fresquinha!
Tive uma minima de 1,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes, e hoje de manhã, em Silves, o carro que tinha ficado na rua durante a noite, estava com uma fina camada de gelo em cima!

Durante o dia a temperatura deverá subir até aos 16ºC, ou um pouco mais! Grande amplitude térmica!!


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2010 às 17:08)

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 17,6ºC!
Nada mau, uma diferença de 16ºC entre a minima e a máxima!

Por agora sigo com céu nublado e 15,6ºC de temperatura. O vento está fraco a moderado de WNW!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2010 às 18:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,2 ºC (15h15)
Temperatura mínima = 1,8 ºC (07h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Definitivamente o frio instalou-se por cá e os valores da temperatura aos 2 M vão sendo sempre inferiores aos apontados pelo GFS.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = - 1,9 ºC (dia 9)


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado de manhã e nublado à tarde. 

Máxima: 16.3ºC
mínima: 3.8ºC
actual: 12.8ºC


----------



## meteo (30 Jan 2010 às 02:02)

Boa noite

Ontem ás 11 da noite,apanhei alguns sitios na auto-estrada a caminho do Algarve,com 3/4 graus. Chegado a Portimão estavam 7 graus.
Hoje em Portimão de manhã teve um sol radioso,céu completamente limpo e pouco vento.Para o fim da tarde,o céu foi ficando muito nublado,e o vento aumentou bastante.Agora já em Sagres,está uma noite algo fresca,principalmente por causa do vento!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2010 às 19:00)

Esta tarde, pelo Alentejo Central:


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Jan 2010 às 11:45)

Boas

Por aqui estão 16ºC, vento fraco e céu muito nublado com algumas amostras de sol


----------

